# Teachin Mikey How to Make Gravy Driveler #134



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

she  fergot the mrusic


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

mrusic


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Beer whiskey and mrusic


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

She sure is FAST probably almost as fast as she draws them guns


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she  fergot the mrusic



Gimme a min


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

Have a song. Along with Ol` Blue, my single shot rifle, pistol, 2 knives, a bottle of bourbon, and a stretch of woods road a long haired bearded boy back in the 1970s was a happy soul.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

I got nothing


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Have a song. Along with Ol` Blue, my single shot rifle, pistol, 2 knives, a bottle of bourbon, and a stretch of woods road a long haired bearded boy back in the 1970s was a happy soul.



Thanks Nic!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

Dickie Betts could pick a guitar....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Nic!





A pleasure, Miss.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> She sure is FAST probably almost as fast as she draws them guns



I waited for somebody else to start a new one. Nobody did  I kept hitting refresh. Reckon everybody got stuck trying to get out the door of the other one.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I waited for somebody else to start a new one. Nobody did  I kept hitting refresh. Reckon everybody got stuck trying to get out the door of the other one.



Yep think you're right but now I'm starvin and KEEBs who I know would tell me a good receipe hasn't showed up so guess I'll just go and practice on my own see ya later


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yep think you're right but now I'm starvin and KEEBs who I know would tell me a good receipe hasn't showed up so guess I'll just go and practice on my own see ya later


 Nic's is 'bout how I do mine too............... oh, add a splash of vinegar for a different twist...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Found Dirt, he's in the billly thread, found out quack is a two timer, he's all upset, i think he was put in time out or something like that.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Found Dirt, he's in the billly thread, found out quack is a two timer, he's all upset, i think he was put in time out or something like that.



i feel like such a home wrecker


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

Quack and Durt were thinkin' about adopting a puppy


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

To late KEEBs went ahead and made my own.. 

Looks good tell later how it taste 



1st taste maybe a little less jalepinos but does sure give it a bite


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

man; that looks real good Mike!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

crap......i'm hungry


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> To late KEEBs went ahead and made my own..
> 
> Looks good tell later how it taste
> 
> ...



That looks good!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> To late KEEBs went ahead and made my own..
> 
> Looks good tell later how it taste
> 
> ...


 there ya go!

Ok, it's that time!
Bye ya'll!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> there ya go!
> 
> Ok, it's that time!
> Bye ya'll!



Bye Keebs!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

bye keebs


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok half a chub of sausage
Poured in some milk till it looked good 
added flour to thick IT  UP,  more milk and some water till it thinned out
Broke up a small jalepino 
A splash of worechester 
Opened the spout on the pepper a bit
Sprinkled the salt in
A sprinkle of Tonys 
a bit more milk and water till it looked right 

AND THERE YA GO

and iffin I say so myself (which I do) not bad at all 

Now time for a NAP 

Done and gone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2014)

good job labs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

labs made me hungry


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2014)

homemade chicken soup and salad here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

bye foks.. behave and have fun


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh no look out the fox is in the hen house and the dawg is asleep


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Ate all the chickens in this hen house now I got to find a new one


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh boy the doors open on this coup and HDM is sound asleep at the wheel


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Maybe I should put this in the bragging board,,,,,,,, but.
 So proud of my boy at NEGA Med.Ctr. Love the stories he comes home with. He has brought some of his patients out of their shell and they are alive again. One has not spoken until he met Cody. That's my boy!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe I should put this in the bragging board,,,,,,,, but.
> So proud of my boy at NEGA Med.Ctr. Love the stories he comes home with. He has brought some of his patients out of their shell and they are alive again. One has not spoken until he met Cody. That's my boy!



With a story like that just put anywhere ya want


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2014)

big ol pile of shift werk


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe I should put this in the bragging board,,,,,,,, but.
> So proud of my boy at NEGA Med.Ctr. Love the stories he comes home with. He has brought some of his patients out of their shell and they are alive again. One has not spoken until he met Cody. That's my boy!




That's awesome!!!! Brag all you want!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> To late KEEBs went ahead and made my own..
> 
> Looks good tell later how it taste
> 
> ...


Looks good Mike!!.......I could've done without the Jalapenos!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe I should put this in the bragging board,,,,,,,, but.
> So proud of my boy at NEGA Med.Ctr. Love the stories he comes home with. He has brought some of his patients out of their shell and they are alive again. One has not spoken until he met Cody. That's my boy!


You have every right to be be proud of that young man!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2014)

git it, go, gone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

Hankus sure got gone early today.

Great story MsH22

Well today is my last day of freedom.  Start my new job tomorrow and it looks like garden, appt in town, and then rain on my parade.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe I should put this in the bragging board,,,,,,,, but.
> So proud of my boy at NEGA Med.Ctr. Love the stories he comes home with. He has brought some of his patients out of their shell and they are alive again. One has not spoken until he met Cody. That's my boy!




Well that apple didn't fall far from the tree, as with your personality, you are just a ray of sunshine to everyone and you just bring out the best in people.



Hankus said:


> git it, go, gone




Hankus, have you got a new alarm clock attached to that new Motorcycle as well because you sure are up early this morning!!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Hankus sure got gone early today.
> 
> Great story MsH22
> 
> Well today is my last day of freedom.  Start my new job tomorrow and it looks like garden, appt in town, and then rain on my parade.




Heck, I didn't know anything about a new job.  I thought that you were the Chief Cook and Coffee Maker in Georgia as you have helped to keep my eyes open many times.  Please don't tell me that your coffee job is being interfered with.


And before I forget, Last night I was getting caught up on reading the previous Driveler thread and after reading about all of that cooking and eating of all sorts of tasty food, my stomach got really mad at me for not supplying it with a heavy dose of that real good food that was being discussed.  Dang, I went to bed really hungry last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well that apple didn't fall far from the tree, as with your personality, you are just a ray of sunshine to everyone and you just bring out the best in people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There will not be a break in the coffee supply.   

As far as your hunger will this help?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There will not be a break in the coffee supply.
> 
> As far as your hunger will this help?





YES, I think that will hit the spot just perfectly just as soon as I clean the drool off of my computer screen !!!!


PS:  That extra pepper really makes for fine slice of tomato along with all of those eggs and bacon too.  Of course, those link type sausages will make your tongue slap your face as well.  You have really flung a craving on me now!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

morning folks!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2014)

Morning Youngins and dhd.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

Bo$$ is up early this AM


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Bo$$ is up early this AM



musta got up early to fool the cow he cant see


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> musta got up early to fool the cow he cant see



Never wemt to sleep last night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

grrr......


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> grrr......



Me too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Never wemt to sleep last night.



hope everything is ok Charlie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> grrr......





KyDawg said:


> Me too



Looks like I might need to tread lightly today.  Two mods in a foul mood


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like I might need to tread lightly today.  Two mods in a foul mood





Bad knee is eatin` me alive this mornin`.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Bad knee is eatin` me alive this mornin`.



I swear its gotta be the weather.  When I was in my late teens early 20s I shattered my ankle.  Its been acting the fool on me now for about a week.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I swear its gotta be the weather.  When I was in my late teens early 20s I shattered my ankle.  Its been acting the fool on me now for about a week.





Lot of folks can predict weather with their injuries, but I can`t. Last night whats left of the kneecap slid down and over to the side and I had to get my fingers under it and drag it back in place. That weren`t fun.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Lot of folks can predict weather with their injuries, but I can`t. Last night whats left of the kneecap slid down and over to the side and I had to get my fingers under it and drag it back in place. That weren`t fun.



Your a better man than me.  I might could have done it but I wouldnt be up this early to talk about it.  You wear your knees out climbing poles or a non work related injury?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe I should put this in the bragging board,,,,,,,, but.
> So proud of my boy at NEGA Med.Ctr. Love the stories he comes home with. He has brought some of his patients out of their shell and they are alive again. One has not spoken until he met Cody. That's my boy!



Someones a proud mama.  Rightfully so


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your a better man than me.  I might could have done it but I wouldnt be up this early to talk about it.  You wear your knees out climbing poles or a non work related injury?





Tore it up in 1973 in a motorcycle wreck and didn`t get it looked at and fixed till 2006. Climbin` power poles and structures just added to the wear and tear.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Tore it up in 1973 in a motorcycle wreck and didn`t get it looked at and fixed till 2006. Climbin` power poles and structures just added to the wear and tear.



Ya know, I can understand being tough but some stuff it is kinda wise to get checked out as soon as you can.  

You ever use/used your climbing gear to climb trees while hunting?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ya know, I can understand being tough but some stuff it is kinda wise to get checked out as soon as you can.
> 
> You ever use/used your climbing gear to climb trees while hunting?




I`m more dumb than tough.

I used my hooks a good bit for a long time. They are bad on trees though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

Good morning............ oh wait, i meant.............  GRrrrrrrrrr!


There, i fit in now??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m more dumb than tough.
> 
> I used my hooks a good bit for a long time. They are bad on trees though.



  I wasnt going to mention this but since you brought it up.  My in-laws have a saying' "If your gonna be stupid you gotta be tough"  My bro-in-law is pretty tough ol boy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m more dumb than tough.
> 
> I used my hooks a good bit for a long time. They are bad on trees though.



Yep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep



you was jsut agreeing they are bad on trees, right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

Just ain`t in the frame of mind to argue today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you was jsut agreeing they are bad on trees, right?



Yep, terrible on trees.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

Got to get some work done , later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just ain`t in the frame of mind to argue today.



Iv heard of folks having issues with their stand getting stolen.  They would put a lockon 40' in the air and use climbing gearto get to them.   I aint that brave, Ill be honest.  My luck the hook would get caught in the stand Id fall and be hanging there with  m leg broke and a hook still hung in the stand...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv heard of folks having issues with their stand getting stolen.  They would put a lockon 40' in the air and use climbing gearto get to them.   I aint that brave, Ill be honest.  My luck the hook would get caught in the stand Id fall and be hanging there with  m leg broke and a hook still hung in the stand...





You would take em off when you got in the stand. The thing to be careful of is not to gaff yourself in the calf of your own leg. They make an awful stab-cut if they go in you. Especially if you have tree gaffs. They are around 3 1/2 inches long. Pole gaffs are 1 9/16 inches long when new. You can only climb slick bark trees with pole gaffs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> grrr......



Good Mornin Sunshine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good Mornin Sunshine.





mornin`...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

I think we need to get Keebs in here to cheer ol' Nic up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

where is Keebs anyways.  Shes late


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> mornin`...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where is Keebs anyways.  Shes late



She's lookin for her sunglasses, visor and knife. I spect.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Maybe Nic needs another cup of coffee or a couple of pain pills.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's lookin for her sunglasses, visor and knife. I spect.



  The forum needs a lost and found


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's lookin for her sunglasses, visor and knife. I spect.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> The forum needs a lost and found


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



Did you Pm quack and let him down gently?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Morning Mrs Crickett


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

anyone heard from Jeff?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Mrs Crickett


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


>





I like that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone heard from Jeff?


He's on VACATION. 


Crickett said:


>


You go girl.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I like that.



I found some new smilies the other day.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's on VACATION.
> 
> You go girl.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got to get some work done , later.



Lookie mud made a funny  




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



morning MsH22  



hdm03 said:


> crap



swing and a miss.  strike one!




Crickett said:


>



morning Crickett  



Nicodemus said:


> I like that.



Howdy Nic  

Just had to multi quote since keebsthemasterofthemulti isn't here yet this morning.

Got a 5 gallon bucket almost full out the garden this morning it is washed but now I need to deal with it.  bbl


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I found some new smilies the other day.





I like that one even better. Makes me wish it was 20 degrees.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I found some new smilies the other day.



I like that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I found some new smilies the other day.



nice new collection of smiley's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's on VACATION.
> 
> You go girl.



Hes got a smart phone.  Figured he would post pics of the fish and make us all jealous atleast


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes got a smart phone.  Figured he would post pics of the fish and make us all jealous atleast



Vacation=away from the world.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Vacation=away from the world.



true dat......i stay away from phones and such when i'm on vacation....i try to do that on weekends as well


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> true dat......i stay away from phones and such when i'm on vacation....i try to do that on weekends as well



unless someone sends me a monkey video.....of course; i have to watch that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> unless someone sends me a monkey video.....of course; i have to watch that



HMD loves monkeys


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I like that one even better. Makes me wish it was 20 degrees.



20 degrees??? I'd be 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like that.







gobbleinwoods said:


> nice new collection of smiley's



I found a few that remind me of some members here


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

What i miss??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

No crap


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> 20 degrees??? I'd be
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Thanks a lot, you done gone and ruurnt my bad mood.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> 20 degrees??? I'd be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im confused, could you please explain which smiley goes with which member?  Thank you in advance


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

1st one quack, get it , bent over. 
last one robert, raining everywhere he goes
one with the monkey doll is Hdm03


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

Wait scratch that, its a cat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 1st one quack, get it , bent over.
> last one robert, raining everywhere he goes
> one with the monkey doll is Hdm03



I was thinking quack for the first one but for a slightly different reason.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was thinking quack for the first one but for a slightly different reason.



 I know what youre talking bout.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait scratch that, its a cat




It's still hdm03.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's still hdm03.



 yep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's still hdm03.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Boom Boom is #4


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

i see what ya'll are writing


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boom Boom is #4



Ding Ding Ding we have a winner


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i see what ya'll are writing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ding Ding Ding we have a winner



#5 is triple D
#1 is Keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boom Boom is #4





Crickett said:


> Ding Ding Ding we have a winner



   


Women folks these days... Mercy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i see what ya'll are writing






mrs. hornet22 said:


> #5 is triple D
> #1 is Keebs



Keebs in Jail


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok y'all here's my anwers 

#1 - Jeff fa fa cause he flies all the time & he packs everything 

#2 - T-Bug

#3 - Quack

#4 - HFH cause hims to young to attend an adult party 

#5 - Bama cause it's always rainin on him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all here's my anwers
> 
> #1 - Jeff fa fa cause he flies all the time & he packs everything
> 
> ...



I dont THINk thats where Jeff stores stuff, but hey, you never know.

I dont be needin any images of quack being like that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all here's my anwers
> 
> #1 - Jeff fa fa cause he flies all the time & he packs everything
> 
> ...


I might not be old enough to attend adult parties but I can ride all the rides at the fair


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I might not be old enough to attend adult parties but I can ride all the rides at the fair


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all here's my anwers
> 
> #1 - Jeff fa fa cause he flies all the time & he packs everything
> 
> ...



This one is me:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all here's my anwers
> 
> #1 - Jeff fa fa cause he flies all the time & he packs everything
> 
> ...


 You pegged em.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I might not be old enough to attend adult parties but I can ride all the rides at the fair


Oh snap.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



You saying you cant carry a sand bag? Im so confused


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Morning bama


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> This one is me:



I know another dawg named Blue. H22.
And our son takes after him.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> This one is me:



So true


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You saying you cant carry a sand bag? Im so confused


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

Alright I gotta go work! See y'all later!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Still no word from keebs?  Hope errthang is ok


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont THINk thats where Jeff stores stuff, but hey, you never know.
> 
> I dont be needin any images of quack being like that






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Still no word from keebs?  Hope errthang is ok



Mrs. H said she's in jail.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. H said she's in jail.



Wonder what she did this time


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder what she did this time



Prob. same thing she did last time, they told her one more time and she would be a habitual violator.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Prob. same thing she did last time, they told her one more time and she would be a habitual violator.



maybe we should take up a collection for bail money?  I got $5


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2014)

Mornin folks 

You got a smiley showin MAD ENOUGH TO SPIT NAILS 

Late night news said LOOTERS  where already hitting places both burnt and unburnt in the towns and out   Looks to me someone could come up missing or dead probably died in the fire just no sure about the bullet holes 


Oh well got to go pickup the Dakota that I loaned the step-son while he rebuilt his blowed-up honda motor.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> You got a smiley showin MAD ENOUGH TO SPIT NAILS
> 
> ...



Wait, you let him borrow it AND have to go pick it up?  Summin dont sound right there..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> You got a smiley showin MAD ENOUGH TO SPIT NAILS
> 
> ...



Yep I have a few but don't want the hdmod to practice finding buttons on my account.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. H said she's in jail.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe we should take up a collection for bail money?  I got $5



I wouldn't gonna say nuttin but why do y'all think I said I had to go to work. 

HFH it's gonna take more than $5 to get her out. Jail charges a $20 fee plus I'm gonna charge y'all 15% of the bond amount.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I wouldn't gonna say nuttin but why do y'all think I said I had to go to work.
> 
> HFH it's gonna take more than $5 to get her out. Jail charges a $20 fee plus I'm gonna charge y'all 15% of the bond amount.




I was just getting the pot started.  Besides, where is the friend discount?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> You got a smiley showin MAD ENOUGH TO SPIT NAILS
> 
> ...



 Buncha low lifes!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> You got a smiley showin MAD ENOUGH TO SPIT NAILS
> 
> ...




Every storm I ever worked had the riff raff and trash sneak out like sewer rats, stealin` everything that wasn`t nailed down. 

Our Flood of 94 was terrible enough without them. They needed a concrete block chained to their necks and dropped off under the railroad trestle between the Liberty Expressway Bridge and the Broad Avenue Bridge.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was just getting the pot started.  Besides, where is the friend discount?



She's a repeat offender! No discount! 


I'm just  atchya Keebs!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

I just hope they have her back her socks this time


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just hope they have her back her socks this time



do what?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just hope they have her back her socks this time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> do what?



You gonna wish Lauren a Happy National Hotdawg Day or what


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Anybody seen Keebs

I gots a question for her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Say


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gonna wish Lauren a Happy National Hotdawg Day or what



It's also Vanilla Ice Cream Day!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

Tomorrow is Cousins Day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> It's also Vanilla Ice Cream Day!



You've lost your mind.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Tomorrow is Cousins Day



Yep. Lost it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

Aunt and Uncle Day is the 26th


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

The 15th was Cow Appreciation Day.......wonder is KyDawg+ did anything for his cows?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

your welcome


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Im really shocked HDM didnt wish that big daddy fella a happy birthday too


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey erey buddy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

howdy W2H


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

to quiet in here....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 23, 2014)

What's for lunch today?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2014)

yall keep it down inhere, I;m nappen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> What's for lunch today?


food?


kmckinnie said:


> yall keep it down inhere, I;m nappen.



Sorry, hmd isnt here to keep errbody in line...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Dont worry folks, I got this


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

lasanga from Bi Ba's.......i am full.

Thanks for axeing


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont worry folks, I got this





Now`s your chance, make the most of it.  

Do your stuff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

your welcome.  Anytime.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Now`s your chance, make the most of it.
> 
> Do your stuff.



Phew, glad your back Nic.  They were getting carried away in here.  I had to log into hdm03s account and delete about 50 post.  Dont worry I handed out the proper infractions. 

Oh, I tried to Bann quack but there wasnt even an option beside his name


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Phew, glad your back Nic.  They were getting carried away in here.  I had to log into hdm03s account and delete about 50 post.  Dont worry I handed out the proper infractions.
> 
> Oh, I tried to Bann quack but there wasnt even an option beside his name








Where is Keebs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Where is Keebs?



I dont know but im starting to really get concerned about her


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Phew, glad your back Nic.  They were getting carried away in here.  I had to log into hdm03s account and delete about 50 post.  Dont worry I handed out the proper infractions.
> 
> Oh, I tried to Bann quack but there wasnt even an option beside his name



Quack=unbannable


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont know but im starting to really get concerned about her



Shoot her a text.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Keebs=MIA


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

Shoot her a text.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

someone should shoot her a text


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> someone should shoot her a text





Just did. She ok, back botherin` her a little.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shoot her a text.





hdm03 said:


> Shoot her a text.



good idear..  

They dont let folks have sale fones in jale do day?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Keebs and Mud done played hooky and they out ridin dirt roads.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=unbannable





WOW`s=unbannable.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just did. She ok, back botherin` her a little.



She home


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

Quack = WOW


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> WOW`s=unbannable.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just did. She ok, back botherin` her a little.



yup, same thing she told me.  poor gal


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She home





She didn`t say.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs and Mud done played hooky and they out ridin dirt roads.



I was thinking she might be hung over


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> WOW`s=unbannable.





hdm03 said:


> Quack = WOW


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup, same thing she told me.  poor gal



HFH=day late. dolla short


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH=day late. dolla short



story of my life...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was thinking she might be hung over



Keebs don't drank.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs don't drank.





Me either.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs don't drank.



nope, she simply swallows alcoholic beverages.  HUGE difference


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Me either.....



  If i drank makers mark i wouldnt admit to drinkin either


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



What are you laughing at; Nancy?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

wish i was drinking right now; ya'll are making me thirsty


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If i drank makers mark i wouldnt admit to drinkin either





 

Have you ever heard the term "pistols for two, coffee for one"?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What are you laughing at; Nancy?



you called quack a WOW...  then I remember you both have asked the other out on a date...  Its ok, I'm not judging yall


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you called quack a WOW...  then I remember you both have asked the other out on a date...  Its ok, I'm not judging yall



jealously is an ugly thing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Have you ever heard the term "pistols for two, coffee for one"?



No sir, could you explain it to me please?








Sorry, I couldnt pass that up Nic


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir, could you explain it to me please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





How about "Code Duello"?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> How about "Code Duello"?



Wait, what did you just call me?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

A code duello is a set of rules for a one-on-one combat, or duel.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> jealously is an ugly thing



green is a good color.. I like green


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir, could you explain it to me please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wait, what did you just call me?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

HFH goona get his hiney kicked!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> How about "Code Duello"?





hdm03 said:


> A code duello is a set of rules for a one-on-one combat, or duel.



Oh, now I get it.  Ill pass.  I might be young but I aint dumb.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> HFH goona get his hiney kicked!





I give up on him. You got to deal with him. Consider it part of your Moderator trainin`.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I give up on him. You got to deal with him. Consider it part of your Moderator trainin`.



I'm on it......he needs a good ol' fashion beat down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I give up on him. You got to deal with him. Consider it part of your Moderator trainin`.



Poor hdm will never get that promotion


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

wonder what mud and crickett had fer lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

everyone left...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

everyone left... again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> wish i was drinking right now; ya'll are making me thirsty



This help?







havin_fun_huntin said:


> everyone left... again



I am back for a little spell.

Having peas and cone bread for lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

I love some corn bread.   You can keep teh peas unless you got pepper jelly to go with them


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I love some corn bread.   You can keep teh peas unless you got pepper jelly to go with them



Freshly picked this morning and yes there is pepper jelly in the frig


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Freshly picked this morning and yes there is pepper jelly in the frig



thats about the only way I eat beans and peas.

I got a cornbread recipe with actual corn in that that will make ya slap ya mama...  Best cornbread I ever had..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats about the only way I eat beans and peas.
> 
> I got a cornbread recipe with actual corn in that that will make ya slap ya mama...  Best cornbread I ever had..



I think all cornbread has corn in it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I think all cornbread has corn in it.



remember who you are talking too......nancy ain't the brightest


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I think all cornbread has corn in it.



I meant... nevermind...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I meant... nevermind...



go ahead lil felle.......tell us about cornbread


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> go ahead lil felle.......tell us about cornbread



Its got creamed corn in he recipe


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its got creamed corn in he recipe



wow; that's fascinating........please tell us another story


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't get it.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

Chickle Fil-A


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

Chickle Fil-A


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Proud Whopper.






juss kiddin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chickle Fil-A



pizza hut buffet. Pizza and a salad


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

im still hungry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> wow; that's fascinating........please tell us another story



smarty pants


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chickle Fil-A





mudracing101 said:


> pizza hut buffet. Pizza and a salad



you had both?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you had both?



No i said chic fila cause earlier you said i wander where mud and crickett ate. No one else picked up on it so i dropped it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Time is UP! 



Cannonball


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No i said chic fila cause earlier you said i wander where mud and crickett ate. No one else picked up on it so i dropped it.



Oh I get it now..  


 Did you make her buy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

Bye Mrs H


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh I get it now..
> 
> 
> Did you make her buy?



too late


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!
> 
> 
> 
> Cannonball



Bye


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> too late



yall both spelled it wrong



Learn anything bout monkeys?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

that moment you open a thread and regret it right away... 

Folks will buy anything


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that moment you open a thread and regret it right away...
> 
> Folks will buy anything



other than the an idjit will buy anything thread what you talking about willis?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> other than the an idjit will buy anything thread what you talking about willis?



the doo doo thread????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the doo doo thread????



ding ding ding


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the doo doo thread????



can a mod want to be say that?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ding ding ding



spelling if fundamental:  dung dung dung


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can a mod want to be say that?



i can say whatever i want


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



Did you buy that?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did you buy that?



i put in a bid


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i put in a bid



make sure if you win you get the extended warranty


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

i just helped a feller in the fresh water forum


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i just helped a feller in the fresh water forum



idjit


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

Tackleberry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

i didnt get it..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i didnt get it..



that's because you is stoopid


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

sir?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> sir?





Your job is to mind the store here, and keep them hooligans in that other thread straight, you hear???   

Tackleberry...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Your job is to mind the store here, and keep them hooligans in that other thread straight, you hear???
> 
> Tackleberry...



Yeah; I know......i got turned around and forgot where i was


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that's because you is stoopid



personal attack, personal attack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that's because you is stoopid



I know, I always seem to get by on my looks


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

Cletus is thanking me in the freshwater forum..........i should probably be polite and let him know that he is welcomed????


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know, I always seem to get by on my looks



just like a lot of other girls......


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder what mud and cricket had fer lunch




Chickle Fil-A 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats about the only way I eat beans and peas.
> 
> I got a cornbread recipe with actual corn in that that will make ya slap ya mama...  Best cornbread I ever had..





gobbleinwoods said:


> I think all cornbread has corn in it.







Crickett said:


> Chickle Fil-A





mudracing101 said:


> Chickle Fil-A





mudracing101 said:


> No i said chic fila cause earlier you said i wander where mud and crickett ate. No one else picked up on it so i dropped it.



I got it! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall both spelled it wrong



My son has always called it Chickle Fil-A so that's why I call it that. 



hdm03 said:


> Tackleberry


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

Its almost time to go.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its almost time to go.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

I bet mud is already locked up...  he always leaves early


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

he's not selling much paint at all these days


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

Paint smaint


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2014)

i was in another forum seeing if anyone needed anything; anything at all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

I heard hdm03 was in a rainbow forum offering free hugs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

I heard Nic told him to wrangle herd in here not to venture into his alternate forum.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 23, 2014)

poor hdm03 is going to lose his mod rights before he even gets them...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2014)

Later y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2014)

Gotz to werk the next 3 nights, off the weekend, then start a 84hr week Monday night . . next day off will be August 8th, then vacation !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotz to werk the next 3 nights, off the weekend, then start a 84hr week Monday night . . next day off will be August 8th, then vacation !!



burn that midnight oil.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> burn that midnight oil.





Yessir, it's cooler out, no bossmen, no maint men, just me and the dog and cat !!


I'll give ya shout when it's closer to mountain time !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, it's cooler out, no bossmen, no maint men, just me and the dog and cat !!
> 
> 
> I'll give ya shout when it's closer to mountain time !!



You can't mountain the dog and cat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, it's cooler out, no bossmen, no maint men, just me and the dog and cat !!
> 
> 
> I'll give ya shout when it's closer to mountain time !!



back to just one dog?   What happened to gash?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> back to just one dog?   What happened to gash?





One of the maint guys 'pose to get him and see if he'll trail a hog.  Don't think the bossman's too crazy 'bout us having 2 dogs, gets kinda expensive too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2014)

Back at the Ponderosa.......whipped too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Back at the Ponderosa.......whipped too!





Dang, seems like you just left ??  Ya'll have a large time ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd rather be fishing..... or crabbing.....or sitting on the dock watching the mullet jump....... or riding around the bay...... I need some saltwater time bad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2014)

My wife sent me a plate with poke chops, green beans, creamed kone and kone bread.  I fixed this just for Louie . .


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife sent me a plate with poke chops, green beans, creamed kone and kone bread.  I fixed this just for Louie . .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 796629


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife sent me a plate with poke chops, green beans, creamed kone and kone bread.  I fixed this just for Louie . .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 796629


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers.



Morning EE and Quack,

Going back to work myself today.   Won't be much posting in the day again.   

Thirstday can be quenched


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2014)

'Mornin guys !!!


Good luck to ya GW !!




I gotta meeting to attend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2014)

This one will take you back if you remember.  It moves fast so watch it twice to see what you missed the first time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin guys !!!
> 
> 
> Good luck to ya GW !!
> ...



Some look forward to retirement and I just want to feel there is a purpose to get vertical everyday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some look forward to retirement and I just want to feel there is a purpose to get vertical everyday.






Retirement, what's that ???  I'll work til I die.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Retirement, what's that ???  I'll work til I die.




Yep, retirement to me is.........when I save up enough money to buy a new set of Michelins !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, retirement to me is.........when I save up enough money to buy a new set of Michelins !!!!!





Michelins ???  You can afford Michelins ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Michelins ???  You can afford Michelins ???



AND the ride to put them on.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Michelins ???  You can afford Michelins ???




Heck, I learned that they were actually cheaper in the long run.



gobbleinwoods said:


> AND the ride to put them on.




Yep, but they are on my 48 year old Silverado !!!!!!!  I can't afford a new one yet as this one only has 216,000 miles.  


Quack, Just a REMINDER.....you've got your normal Thursday morning meeting coming up in a few minutes so be ON TIME this week !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife sent me a plate with poke chops, green beans, creamed kone and kone bread.  I fixed this just for Louie . .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 796629


 
 I dont know if I should be flattered of scared that I was on your mind that late


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Heck, I learned that they were actually cheaper in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet hes late..



MORNING FOLKS


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

morning?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

howdy HDM.  you keeping everything going smooth in the fishing section?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Moanin kids......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy HDM.  you keeping everything going smooth in the fishing section?



Yeah; i got it all under control.  I need to go check the on topic section to make sure nobody is getting off topic.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

hey.......something has changed in my sig line.......can't figure it out


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, seems like you just left ??  Ya'll have a large time ??



I did..... and heck yeah, even though we got 4 inches of rain twice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hey.......something has changed in my sig line.......can't figure it out



  
maybe they locked it where you cant change it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff, yall catch many fish?  How did the cart hold up?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi! & Mornin.......


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hi! & Mornin.......





Do not worry us like that again, you hear??  




Mornin`...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Merning Keebs, hows the back?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 24, 2014)

#3665. 

I'm a noob


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Kendallbearden said:


> #3665.
> 
> I'm a noob



rookie.  We are all trying to catch keebs.  Shes the post quang


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rookie. We are all trying to catch keebs. Shes the post quang


 
How many years of life does that many posts translate to? 

Anyone?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Kendallbearden said:


> How many years of life does that many posts translate to?
> 
> Anyone?



I think most folks here measure time in number of cold beverages to do something, nt actual time


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think most folks here measure time in number of cold beverages to do something, nt actual time


 
Years are much easier to count. 


Everything starts to get fuzzy when you try to count beverages


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, yall catch many fish?  How did the cart hold up?



The cart was a hit....the fishing sucked. No one was catching anything really. My cuz caught one little whiting, a mullet, and a crab. I caught one little red, a ray, and a crab.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> The cart was a hit....the fishing sucked. No one was catching anything really. My cuz caught one little whiting, a mullet, and a crab. I caught one little red, a ray, and a crab.





I figured you would catch some fish.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe I should put this in the bragging board,,,,,,,, but.
> So proud of my boy at NEGA Med.Ctr. Love the stories he comes home with. He has brought some of his patients out of their shell and they are alive again. One has not spoken until he met Cody. That's my boy!


 yep, as it was mentioned, the apple don't fall far from the tree!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's lookin for her sunglasses, visor and knife. I spect.


1- sunglasses located.
2-visor recovered......... with awsome athletic skills for a woman my age, tyvm!
3 - still grieving the loss of my little knife..... 


Nicodemus said:


> Do not worry us like that again, you hear??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir........... sorry, I didn't even try answering calls to my cell 'cause that would have meant getting out of bed and going to the porch to talk.......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Merning Keebs, hows the back?


sore, but something I am learning to live with........... it goes back to when I was about 10 years old, was helping pick up stored puzzles from the attic for our move to Ocilla from Albany, I stood up too fast & crushed 3 vertebrae in my lower back.  Went to the base hospital for x-rays and they put me in a corset type brace for 6 weeks.  The older I get the more trouble I have from it and after this weekend I found out my other 3 sis's have degenerative bone disease, so I know I do too.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> rookie.  We are all trying to catch keebs.  Shes the post quang


 I'm just a blabber mouth.......... just think how high it'd be if I didn't multi-quote!


Kendallbearden said:


> How many years of life does that many posts translate to?
> 
> Anyone?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Jeff C. said:


> The cart was a hit....the fishing sucked. No one was catching anything really. My cuz caught one little whiting, a mullet, and a crab. I caught one little red, a ray, and a crab.


 hey you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

sorry bout your crabs Jeff


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> The cart was a hit....the fishing sucked. No one was catching anything really. My cuz caught one little whiting, a mullet, and a crab. I caught one little red, a ray, and a crab.


 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry bout your crabs Jeff


 
*CRABS *


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Dang keebs, 10 years old is and early age for a back injury.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sore, but something I am learning to live with........... it goes back to when I was about 10 years old, was helping pick up stored puzzles from the attic for our move to Ocilla from Albany, I stood up too fast & crushed 3 vertebrae in my lower back. Went to the base hospital for x-rays and they put me in a corset type brace for 6 weeks. The older I get the more trouble I have from it and after this weekend I found out my other 3 sis's have degenerative bone disease, so I know I do too.


 
That's rough. You must have been one tough 10 year old.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I figured you would catch some fish.



I did too......but it wasn't for the lack of a line or two in the water as often as I could.



Keebs said:


> yep, as it was mentioned, the apple don't fall far from the tree!
> 
> 1- sunglasses located.
> 2-visor recovered......... with awsome athletic skills for a woman my age, tyvm!
> ...



Good Lawd, what a MQ!!! Mornin galfriend. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry bout your crabs Jeff





Kendallbearden said:


> *CRABS *



They make for good bait!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

Kendallbearden said:


> That's rough. You must have been one tough 10 year old.





She`s still tough. One of the three toughest Ladies I know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She`s still tough. One of the three toughest Ladies I know.



First time I met her I felt a soft spot'er two during our hug!

She'll know what I mean.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I did too......but it wasn't for the lack of a line or two in the water as often as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where the pics?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh my


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok keebs was MIA yesterday.. wheres mudfluffy today?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where the pics?


 
Normally I agree....but in this case Jeff, you do NOT have to share the pics of your crabs.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs and Mud done played hooky and they out ridin dirt roads.


busted!


Nicodemus said:


> WOW`s=unbannable.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs don't drank.


only 2 times do I drank........... when I'm by myself or wiff someone!


gobbleinwoods said:


> This one will take you back if you remember.  It moves fast so watch it twice to see what you missed the first time.


I LOVE watching this!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Retirement, what's that ???  I'll work til I die.


 me too.........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dang keebs, 10 years old is and early age for a back injury.


yeah, tell me about it!


Kendallbearden said:


> That's rough. You must have been one tough 10 year old.


I was and still am a tomboy, always will be......... 


Nicodemus said:


> She`s still tough. One of the three toughest Ladies I know.





Jeff C. said:


> First time I met her I felt a soft spot'er two during our hug!
> 
> She'll know what I mean.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> busted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dang! I rated two sets of  in that one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where the pics?



I'll be honest, my phone and takin pics were the last thing on my mind.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be honest, my phone and takin pics were the last thing on my mind.



I know that feeling! 



Keebs=MQ QUANG!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be honest, my phone and takin pics were the last thing on my mind.



I dont blame ya.  Im just glad yall enjoyed it.  Its always nice to get away and relax


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

I got beach fever BAD.

Speaking of................... Lemme go see if any houses are available in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got beach fever BAD.
> 
> Speaking of................... Lemme go see if any houses are available in the next couple of weeks.



ou should just retire, move the camper to the beach and let Chris visit on the weekends.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 is down there lurking. He must be trying to think of something to say.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

Who do you think loaded this??????


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sore, but something I am learning to live with........... it goes back to when I was about 10 years old, was helping pick up stored puzzles from the attic for our move to Ocilla from Albany, I stood up too fast & crushed 3 vertebrae in my lower back.  Went to the base hospital for x-rays and they put me in a corset type brace for 6 weeks.  The older I get the more trouble I have from it and after this weekend I found out my other 3 sis's have degenerative bone disease, so I know I do too.



Dang


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Who do you think loaded this??????


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Who do you think loaded this??????


 
Someone who wanted an excuse to buy a real truck


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Who do you think loaded this??????



dear lord....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs, you should learn to tie suff down better than that


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

i've got nothing....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i've got nothing....



Sorry to hear that


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

crap


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you should learn to tie suff down better than that


darlin', I promise, if I had a 4 wheeler, it'd be more protected than my dog!


hdm03 said:


> i've got nothing....


bless yo heart.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> darlin', I promise, if I had a 4 wheeler, it'd be more protected than my dog!
> 
> bless yo heart.............



We know how you lose stuff.. just sayin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Just text mud.  He claims he is busy.  I think he is hung over againtho


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

Why mornin 

WOW one HECK of storm blew thru yesterday 70+ mph rain and hail  but once again Rebecca and I are fine can't say the same thing for about 44 houses in Spokane that were damaged by falling trees.

Can't stay here long for now major problems at HIA (Hummer International Airport) this morning fuel trucks are running late and flights  are backing up something fierce I think if this happens again there will be some cutbacks in the staff around here  

Oh wait that's me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We know how you lose stuff.. just sayin


 you just HAD to go there, di'int ya?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just text mud.  He claims he is busy.  I think he is hung over againtho





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why mornin
> 
> WOW one HECK of storm blew thru yesterday 70+ mph rain and hail  but once again Rebecca and I are fine can't say the same thing for about 44 houses in Spokane that were damaged by falling trees.
> 
> ...


What's your fuel recipe?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Hope everyone is ok.  Nice pics too.  Whats with the bottom of water bottles?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you just HAD to go there, di'int ya?
> 
> 
> 
> What's your fuel recipe?



I still lubs ya Keebs


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope everyone is ok.  Nice pics too.  Whats with the bottom of water bottles?



I was wondering the same thing. Squirrel deterrent?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Squirrel deterrent?



same thing I was thinking but not sure if they go after sugar water or not


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

maybe it's for decoration?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

ya'll probably hurt his feelings


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

ya'll are mean


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Aint no tellin.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

ya'll should send an apology PM


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

No houses available at da beach.
Guess I'll haveta wait till the end of Sept.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ya'll are mean



...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

that's a stupid show nancy.........but it does make sense that you would watch it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't even know what show it is.

So, I guess hdm03 watches it too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that's a stupid show nancy.........but it does make sense that you would watch it



Yeah, Penny is HAWT.  Shes my future ex wife.

You know the show, whats that say


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh snap!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

I see the commercials for it when i am watching Family Guy........i watch smart TV


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh snap!





yous ok maam?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Who do you think loaded this??????



I know it wasn't me......that truck is half empty! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope everyone is ok.  Nice pics too.  Whats with the bottom of water bottles?





Crickett said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Squirrel deterrent?



Ants.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I see the commercials for it when i am watching Family Guy........i watch smart TV



The guy in your avatar does kinda have a football head like Stewy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why mornin
> 
> WOW one HECK of storm blew thru yesterday 70+ mph rain and hail  but once again Rebecca and I are fine can't say the same thing for about 44 houses in Spokane that were damaged by falling trees.
> 
> ...



Glad everything is ok @ HIA!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

BTW......who is Mikey???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't even know what show it is.
> 
> So, I guess hdm03 watches it too.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, Penny is HAWT.  Shes my future ex wife.
> 
> You know the show, whats that say





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh snap!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yous ok maam?



Do you get it now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do you get it now



I dont get it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW......who is Mikey???



He's the little fella you give your Life  cereal to if you don't like it.
Mikey eats everything.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

duh?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I still lubs ya Keebs


MmmmHHHmmmm, suuuuure ya do........... 


hdm03 said:


> that's a stupid show nancy.........but it does make sense that you would watch it


 I LOVE Big Bang!!!!!! BAZINGA!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh snap!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's the little fella you give your Life  cereal to if you don't like it.
> Mikey eats everything.



Mud=Mikey?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you just HAD to go there, di'int ya?
> 
> 
> 
> What's your fuel recipe?



4 cups boiling water one cup sugar, sugar cool down and fill the fuel tanks.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope everyone is ok.  Nice pics too.  Whats with the bottom of water bottles?




ANT barricades sometimes I have to put a little oil on the bottom of the poles also.

"Sometimes when you go fishing you have to quit fishin and use DYNAMITE.............. Well I'm done fishin..... Sheldons' MOM


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud=Mikey?



If that's the cause she should have wrote that Mikey eats A LOT of everything


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW......who is Mikey???


Mikey = *LOVEMYLABXS*


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

my name isn't mikey


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 4 cups boiling water one cup sugar, sugar cool down and fill the fuel tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PER feeder???????
 I love Sheldon's Mom!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's the little fella you give your Life  cereal to if you don't like it.
> Mikey eats everything.




Get it right 

It's give it to MIKEY he WON"T eat anything... He likes it


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> PER feeder???????
> I love Sheldon's Mom!



Yes mam each of those feeders hold 4 cups


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ants.[/QUOTE]

Jeff fa fa won! 
Congratulations!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Get it right
> 
> It's give it to MIKEY he WON"T eat anything... He likes it



You are correct, sir. 


It's been a long time since I saw that commercial.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

And I'm going thru both  feeders a day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> If that's the cause she should have wrote that Mikey eats A LOT of everything


good point


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ants.
> Jeff fa fa won!
> Congratulations!



What he win?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

Mikey likes it


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yes mam each of those feeders hold 4 cups





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> And I'm going thru both  feeders a day




You gots a lot more hummers than me........... I think last count I had was about 6......... my other Mama lives near Alabama, she has I think 8 feeders out & has refilled them twice a day most days!
I have 3 feeders, I put 1/3 cup sugar in measuring cup & add hot water to the 1 & 1/3 line, stir until dissolved and let it cool just a bit and put it out.............. if it gets real hot and the solution looks cloudy, I'll change it out.  Some days they hit them hard, some days they don't.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

alright folks; let's keep it clean


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

mud? gettin' ready for lunch?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud? gettin' ready for lunch?



I bet hes hungry..  Hope his stomach is ok. You know, cause he might be hungover and such


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

They like me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> They like me


you just soooo schwwweeeettttt...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

The three toughest Ladies I know.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The three toughest Ladies I know.


 you coulda left my pic outta that............ I don't even come close to those other girls, they my hero's!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice deer, nice gator, and a big ol snake..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

I think keebs needed a bigger stick


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you coulda left my pic outta that............ I don't even come close to those other girls, they my hero's!





You`ve earned that place right there.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The three toughest Ladies I know.



Yes sir them's some tuff ladies  you look good KEEBS


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

"Shelly ain't crazy... we had him tested... but I should have got that second opinion " Sheldons' MOM


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Soft kitty, Warm kitty, Little ball of fur. Happy kitty, Sleepy kitty, Purr, purr,


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Soft kitty, Warm kitty, Little ball of fur. Happy kitty, Sleepy kitty, Purr, purr,



I came in at the wrong time. 

Afternoon all.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm ready for my nap


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think keebs needed a bigger stick


it was the closest one I could find..........


Nicodemus said:


> You`ve earned that place right there.


 I politely disagree..........


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yes sir them's some tuff ladies  you look good KEEBS


you smooth talker you.


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> "Shelly ain't crazy... we had him tested... but I should have got that second opinion " Sheldons' MOM


  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Soft kitty, Warm kitty, Little ball of fur. Happy kitty, Sleepy kitty, Purr, purr,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm lost.



Ya'll watch too much T.V.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Terihocky cheekun wiff terihocky noodles.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll watch too much T.V.


 naaa, we just don't watch golf.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll watch too much T.V.



Big Bang Theory is funny.  Your missing out maam.  Did I mention Penny is hot?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I politely disagree..........





Noted, but ignored. You is.  


Whoever talked about how good Pawley`s Island jalapeno pimento cheese was a while back weren`t lyin`. Harvey`s carries it now, and that stuff is forevermore GOOD.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

I like golf.
I like feetsball.
I like to watch cars go roundy round and turn left.
I like any sports.
I like to watch folks cook.
I USED to like to watch weather channel.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

odd.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh.......... and I like to have the radio on while I'm watching said sports.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like golf.
> I like feetsball.
> I like to watch cars go roundy round and turn left.
> I like any sports.
> ...



Sounds like me and my wife.....except i've never use to watch the weather channel


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like golf.
> I like feetsball.
> I like to watch cars go roundy round and turn left.
> I like any sports.
> ...



Their making a left turn, come back in 30minutes you aint missed a durned thang!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Sounds like me and my wife.....except i've never use to watch the weather channel



When da hubby works for da Power Company, you kinda HAVE to watch da weather.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

recon too many nascar fans in here.. I kilt the driveler


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

i use to never miss a nascar race; now i only watch just a handful a season........i prefer my Falcons and Braves.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Id rather watch drag racing.  If I watch Nascar its cause there is nothing else on or I want to see a wreck.

Watch the braves alot on the early 90s.  Dont care much for professional sports anymore.   Bunch of over paid crybabies.  "I jammed my thumb.  Doc said Ill be out for4-6 weeks"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When da hubby works for da Power Company, you kinda HAVE to watch da weather.





Yep....every lineman at the HQs would be glued to the weather channel from June through October. Especially if "something" was out there.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> recon too many nascar fans in here.. I kilt the driveler





hdm03 said:


> i use to never miss a nascar race; now i only watch just a handful a season........i prefer my Falcons and Braves.





Dad BURN IT HDM (and hate to admit wes a bit alike in that aspect ) I was the same way but the 2nd half of the season is mostly on TNT and I don't get it 
except for the falcons and braves part


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like golf.
> I like feetsball.
> I like to watch cars go roundy round and turn left.
> I like any sports.
> ...


gotcha! 
I like *some* of the cooking shows & I STILL watch the weather channel......... at least it's good background noise for crocheting!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> gotcha!
> I like *some* of the cooking shows & I STILL watch the weather channel......... at least it's good background noise for crocheting!



Ain't that kind of girly for such a TUFF gal with a BIG stick and a BIGGER SNAKE


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ain't that kind of girly for such a TUFF gal with a BIG stick and a BIGGER SNAKE


I never said I wasn't _*girlie*_ too.......... now you're gonna make me find pics when I went to some of my "hi-fah-lutin" cousins weddings to prove I clean up good, aren't ya?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I never said I wasn't _*girlie*_ too.......... now you're gonna make me find pics when I went to some of my "hi-fah-lutin" cousins weddings to prove I clean up good, aren't ya?



You better believe it SWEETY


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I never said I wasn't _*girlie*_ too.......... now you're gonna make me find pics when I went to some of my "hi-fah-lutin" cousins weddings to prove I clean up good, aren't ya?





Well, I`ve seen the other two tough ones all dolled up...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You better believe it SWEETY





Nicodemus said:


> Well, I`ve seen the other two tough ones all dolled up...


 well, I can promise you gents one thing...................














































it won't happen no time soon 'cause they is packed up tight in the barn!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well, I can promise you gents one thing...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well, I can promise you gents one thing...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are such a TEASE


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>



I knew we're a lot alike you want to see them pics to 

Maybe we believe her maybe we don't


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow 15 quest peekin in to see KEEBs all dolled up


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I knew we're a lot alike you want to see them pics to
> 
> Maybe we believe her maybe we don't





I don`t know. She be considerable stubborn.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wow 15 quest peekin in to see KEEBs all dolled up



I dont believe she has any pics of her dolled up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

24 (3 members and 21 guests)... keebs...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 24 (3 members and 21 guests)... keebs...



Up to 24 oh KEEBs your fan club awaits


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

50 (4 members and 46 guests)  Looks like the word is out...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 50 (4 members and 46 guests)  Looks like the word is out...



Relax  Sheldon


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>


  


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You are such a TEASE


  


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wow 15 quest peekin in to see KEEBs all dolled up





Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know. She be considerable stubborn.


 you know me so well!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 50 (4 members and 46 guests)  Looks like the word is out...



so where did you jam your thumb?  Forget to open your mouth before insert it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2014)

keebs?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Relax  Sheldon


Sorry, i got carried away.  Slow day


gobbleinwoods said:


> so where did you jam your thumb?  Forget to open your mouth before insert it?



That would have been my big toe, not my thumb




crap


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW......who is Mikey???





Keebs said:


> Mikey = *LOVEMYLABXS*



What Keebs said! And he didn't know how to make gravy to this thread was started!




Nicodemus said:


> The three toughest Ladies I know.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Soft kitty, Warm kitty, Little ball of fur. Happy kitty, Sleepy kitty, Purr, purr,










mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll watch too much T.V.



Me too! I've never watched the show either but my sister is hooked on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Sounds like me and my wife.....except i've never use to watch the weather channel



Tell her I said HI......she'll know what I mean.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

HEHE Jeff made me giggle


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Where's dert?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's dert?



playing with billy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEHE Jeff made me giggle



She's elusive, don't get to say HI too much!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell her I said HI......she'll know what I mean.





Jeff C. said:


> Where's dert?


Ha aint been around much since he went out wiff Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Takes me 2 days to pack up going camping, 2-4 hrs to set up everything, 2-4 hrs to pack up everything to come home, then 2 days to unpack and put up everything. Think I want a Bigger camper, so I can just leave everything in it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ha aint been around much since he went out wiff Quack.



  

I tried to tell him!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs?


 yes dear?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ha aint been around much since he went out wiff Quack.


 you noticed that too, huh?


Jeff C. said:


> Takes me 2 days to pack up going camping, 2-4 hrs to set up everything, 2-4 hrs to pack up everything to come home, then 2 days to unpack and put up everything. Think I want a Bigger camper, so I can just leave everything in it.


THAT'S the ticket!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Hope dert makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

dert has a rash


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

prayers for dert!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

man whats going on here.  Jeff went to the beach and caught crabs.   Dert went to the beach not long ago and has a rash.  Yall making me NOT miss the beach so much now.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man whats going on here.  Jeff went to the beach and caught crabs.   Dert went to the beach not long ago and has a rash.  Yall making me NOT miss the beach so much now.



Dert went to Quack's and got his condition......poor lil feller


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man whats going on here.  Jeff went to the beach and caught crabs.   Dert went to the beach not long ago and has a rash.  Yall making me NOT miss the beach so much now.



what could be next after crabs and a rash?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs posted a pic of a horseshoe crab the other day made me think about the time we went to the beach with a group of friends.  I had drank SEVERAL drinks and everyone decided it was a good idea to go to the beach kinda late in the afternoon.  I was in the surf digging around for sea dollars and pulled up one them crabs.  That rascal ran across my chest.  That was quickly followed by 2 different movements.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

I miss dert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

poor lil fellar.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what could be next after crabs and a rash?



PM sent


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> PM sent



as long as it was not what is next.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs posted a pic of a horseshoe crab the other day made me think about the time we went to the beach with a group of friends.  I had drank SEVERAL drinks and everyone decided it was a good idea to go to the beach kinda late in the afternoon.  I was in the surf digging around for sea dollars and pulled up one them crabs.  That rascal ran across my chest.  That was quickly followed by 2 different movements.....



Funny iffin there was 2 different movements I don't think it was on your chest SHELDON


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs posted a pic of a horseshoe crab the other day made me think about the time we went to the beach with a group of friends.  I had drank SEVERAL drinks and everyone decided it was a good idea to go to the beach kinda late in the afternoon.  I was in the surf digging around for sea dollars and pulled up one them crabs.  That rascal ran across my chest.  That was quickly followed by 2 different movements.....



Ewwwwwwww. And they gots LOTS of legs. Where's the shiver smiley.


We caught two mating one time on a fishing pole. We felt bad, but had to laugh. Hate it we mess that one up. 
Also caught a HUGE sting ray. She gave birth to a bunch of little stingrays while we were trying to throw/push her back. I did  on that one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2014)

to, 2, tu, too, teaux, movements.  pictured one or was that one a two?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

what does mating mean?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what does mating mean?



Ask nancy.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

nancy ain't feelin' very well; she ate some bad bread?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> What Keebs said! And he didn't know how to make gravy to this thread was started!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea no help here I had to come up with my own receipt/recipe but it turned out GOOD but I did find the receipt I lost in the recipe file


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> nancy ain't feelin' very well; she ate some bad bread?




Was that corn bread with cream corn???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> nancy ain't feelin' very well; she ate some bad bread?



pump a nickel?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Mate: To join closely; pair


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pump a nickel?



yeah; i think so


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

Why does corn come out lookin a lot like it went in???


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why does corn come out lookin a lot like it went in???



I don't understand what you mean.  Do you have a picture?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I don't understand what you mean.  Do you have a picture?



Nope


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

HDM got brave and ventured into the political forum


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HDM got brave and ventured into the political forum



NOT BRAVE JUST CRAZY


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HDM got brave and ventured into the political forum


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HDM got brave and ventured into the political forum



Oh Lawd.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What i miss?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HDM got brave and ventured into the political forum



I took a break from the fresh water forum


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

THis MIT position is going to his head. Maybe he was looking to Elfii for help?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

Did he post there?? Then he is CRAZY


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

I reckon I'd better pop the camper back down, though I heard thunder.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What i miss?



EVERYTHING go back and catch up we ain't going to tell


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What i miss?



Me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I took a break from the fresh water forum



besides i like looking at the baby goats in there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Did he post there?? Then he is CRAZY



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8804412&postcount=12


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> besides i like looking at the baby goats in there



Are they using baby goats for bait????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey Tackleberry, nice sigline.  

You got work to do...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What i miss?



JeffC got crabs
Dert got a rash
HFH got molested by a horseshoe crab.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8804412&postcount=12



Nasty nasty nasty


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8804412&postcount=12




Oh OK he's just


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Tackleberry, nice sigline.
> 
> You got work to do...



I know.....i am looking for my hammer


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh OK he's just



no; i was LOLing......that struck me as funny


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I know.....i am looking for my hammer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> JeffC got crabs
> Dert got a rash
> HFH got molested by a horseshoe crab.



Yeah, but I made fishbait out of my crabs.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> no; i was LOLing......that struck me as funny



I heard of guy that used baby chickens for bass because they splashed alot when tossed out on lillypads but what was he fishin for GATORS ?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> no; i was LOLing......that struck me as funny



It was kinda funny.  Careful tho Elfii dont tolerate much foolishness over there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It was kinda funny.  Careful tho Elfii dont tolerate much foolishness over there.



The driveler is like the play pen!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It was kinda funny.  Careful tho Elfii dont tolerate much foolishness over there.



OH YEA ellfi will put a PINK band on ya in a heart beat  Mod in training or not ..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

We should've called it the toddlers.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

Why does it always make news when i post in another forum.......   I'm just being helpful


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> OH YEA ellfi will put a PINK band on ya in a heart beat  Mod in training or not ..........



someone better warn hdm, he may not have gotten that memo


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Tackleberry, nice sigline.
> 
> You got work to do...



i do like my sig line!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Time is UP!
Tomorrow is my Friday!
It's getting dark outside.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Why does it always make news when i post in another forum.......   I'm just being helpful



Just a warning iffin elfii puts the PINK BAND on ya you won't like were it's at    Just saying


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just a warning iffin elfii puts the PINK BAND on ya you won't like were it's at    Just saying



obviously you forgot who you were saying that to


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!
> Tomorrow is my Friday!
> It's getting dark outside.



Wait......according to the forum clock you are leaving early............or late


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Wait......according to the forum clock you are leaving early............or late



shes the only one there, noone will know


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Wait......according to the forum clock you are leaving early............or late



Just like you the CLOCK ain't right


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey SHELDON "What time is it?" 
I hear it's 5 oclock somewhere


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey SHELDON "What time is it?"
> I hear it's 5 oclock somewhere



Thats a myth, sorry!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Ya boy is on a ROLL today!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2014)

Good gracious, y'all rollin today, back to work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Mud, what was fer lunch?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

3:31  I bet hdm hasnt fixed the clock yet...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Nope, fire him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03=slacker


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Nic, bama, hdm03?  Any of yall around.  Ran across a new story but Id like approval before posting..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, bama, hdm03?  Any of yall around.  Ran across a new story but Id like approval before posting..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Lets just say a medical procedure went ALL WRONG.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey keebs, I hear ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Dadblame rain shower got me just as I was about to let the camper down. Gotta wait til it dries again now, if the sun will show back up.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey keebs, I hear ya


 you all ears tooo?????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you all ears tooo?????



according to LMS, I am


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, bama, hdm03?  Any of yall around.  Ran across a new story but Id like approval before posting..





No.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> No.



but...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, bama, hdm03?  Any of yall around.  Ran across a new story but Id like approval before posting..



No.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> but...





No.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> but...



no back talk......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

is this one of those situations where it would have been better to ask for forgiveness instead of permission?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> is this one of those situations where it would have been better to ask for forgiveness instead of permission?


yes


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

no.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

maybe


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

i better check with my mentor


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i better check with my mentor



What?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What?



i better check with my mentor


Sorry; i didn't mean to type so fast


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i better check with my mantoes
> 
> 
> Sorry; i didn't mean to type so fast



You ain't got no Man toes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

its DED dead in hurr


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2014)

It's TIMEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bye "Ears".............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It's TIMEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bye "Ears".............



That isnt very nice maam..


Bye Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its DED dead in hurr



I've browsin around the interwebs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Me too. Nothing but a bunch of bad news...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Gonna go see if the camper dried back out. Sun is shining again and it was just a light shower.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 24, 2014)

Im out, yall have a goodun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2014)

Ya'll are out and I'm fixin to go in . .



Tossed and turned all day, kinda ill/grouchy . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll are out and I'm fixin to go in . .
> 
> 
> 
> Tossed and turned all day, kinda ill/grouchy . .



Want me to scratch ya belly?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Think I'll wait til tomorrow to put it up.....want to seam seal it first. Sprayed the entire camper with Camp Dry silicone spray while I was at Tybee, forgot I had the seam sealer stored.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Want me to scratch ya belly?





My bella liable to growl atcha . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 24, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, Just a REMINDER.....you've got your normal Thursday morning meeting coming up in a few minutes so be ON TIME this week !!!





Quack, you wouldn't be so ill and grouchy if you HAD BEEN ON TIME FOR THE MEETING THIS MORNING !!!

Heck, during the 2nd half of the meeting this morning, I thought that your boss was going to give you a raise, give you a new Office Dog Mascot playmate, and also give you a quart of likker when you advised him that production was up 27 percent, accidents and screw-ups were down 85 percent, and the fact that you were going on vacation soon and your boss realized that he wouldn't have to see you for 7-10 days or so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bella liable to growl atcha . .



Long as you don't toot....or lick me! Leg would probly start scratchin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, you wouldn't be so ill and grouchy if you HAD BEEN ON TIME FOR THE MEETING THIS MORNING !!!
> 
> Heck, during the 2nd half of the meeting this morning, I thought that your boss was going to give you a raise, give you a new Office Dog Mascot playmate, and also give you a quart of likker when you advised him that production was up 27 percent, accidents and screw-ups were down 85 percent, and the fact that you were going on vacation soon and your boss realized that he wouldn't have to see you for 7-10 days or so.




Quack don't do late, ain't been late for work, or a meeting in close to 30 yrs.


We've had one fatality in our operations this year, they're banging us with safety meetings.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack don't do late, ain't been late for work, or a meeting in close to 30 yrs.
> 
> 
> We've had one fatality in our operations this year, they're banging us with safety meetings.



If ya ain't early, you're late!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack don't do late, ain't been late for work, or a meeting in close to 30 yrs.
> 
> 
> We've had one fatality in our operations this year, they're banging us with safety meetings.



and a trac hoe booboo.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2014)

Mod is needed in the Billy thread


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2014)

Quack still grumpy?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Mod is needed in the Billy thread



Wha' fo'? 

You got KyDawg and NCHillbilly flying in formation thru there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack still grumpy?





I'm otay.





"The Heed" got banded . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack don't do late, ain't been late for work, or a meeting in close to 30 yrs.
> 
> 
> We've had one fatality in our operations this year, they're banging us with safety meetings.


What was the fatality??.........You can PM me your response, or call me in the morning before you go to bed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What was the fatality??.........You can PM me your response, or call me in the morning before you go to bed.





They won't give us ANY details, I just know it wasn't around here.  Still under investigation . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

One mo night !! 







Then 11 straight starting Monday night.. 







Then 8 straight off dayzzzzz !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2014)

Quack,  so it actually is your Friday.   

Well it is freshly brewed and ready for partaking


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack,  so it actually is your Friday.
> 
> Well it is freshly brewed and ready for partaking






Yeah, still don't get off til tomorrow at 7am though . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2014)

HAPPY FRIDAY  TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS!!!!


Quack, I was just razzing you yesterday about being late for your meeting of course.  But a raise, a new dog mascot, and a bottle of likker don't sound too bad !!!!  Now Gobblin must have been awake all night last night too because he surely is up early this morning with his fresh brewed pot of coffee for everyone.  I slept a few extra winks this morning because I feel lazy today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY  TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS!!!!
> 
> 
> Quack, I was just razzing you yesterday about being late for your meeting of course.  But a raise, a new dog mascot, and a bottle of likker don't sound too bad !!!!  Now Gobblin must have been awake all night last night too because he surely is up early this morning with his fresh brewed pot of coffee for everyone.  I slept a few extra winks this morning because I feel lazy today.



actually rolled over for 30 winks this morning and was afraid you might be reading the paper with a cup in hand.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

Ya'll have a most excellent Friday, hollatcha later !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll have a most excellent Friday, hollatcha later !!



Make it a good one yourself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Moanin......up at my regular time nowadays.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Good morning Friends. Made it to another Friday!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Mudro! 

A lone wild turkey just walked through my yard.....that's a rare sighting.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

the heed got bandeded


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

morning folks.

What did heed did to get da boot?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!
> 
> A lone wild turkey just walked through my yard.....that's a rare sighting.



Jeffro! Got some bad news i'm afraid, i'll share with ya when the rest of the crowd wakes up and tunes in.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> morning folks



Dont know if this is a good time or not, but uh.. well ... my clock aint right.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont know if this is a good time or not, but uh.. well ... my clock aint right.



Use the sun for the time being...........this clock is pretty complicated and i don't have the right hammer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro! Got some bad news i'm afraid, i'll share with ya when the rest of the crowd wakes up and tunes in.



Tempted to make a joke but you said bad news...  Ill be nice on this one


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

you hungry hdm?  Forget breakfast?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

I bet rydert is happy to know quack hasnt been late in 30 years


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro! Got some bad news i'm afraid, i'll share with ya when the rest of the crowd wakes up and tunes in.




Mornin Folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet rydert is happy to know quack hasnt been late in 30 years



i'm sure it is a big relief


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

Morning Keebs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro! Got some bad news i'm afraid, i'll share with ya when the rest of the crowd wakes up and tunes in.



I ain't likin the sound of this!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Pm's coming


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.
> 
> What did heed did to get da boot?



His usual......giving everyone a HEEDache with his elementary school kid attitude inherent in most of his posts.



Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks!



 Tell me about it!

Mornin galfriend!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


^^^^^^^^^^^This


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> His usual......giving everyone a HEEDache with his elementary school kid attitude inherent in most of his posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howudoin?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

HEEDache


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pm's coming



Cant remember how to spell everyones name I'll just post it here. 
Unless something very drastic happens , we had our last Keebsmudfest at that property. I had grown very fond of the place due to it had a lil of everything. Shooting, riding, camping, fires, mud, fishing, and far enuff away to not be bothered... even if Matty and Tripod are throwing hand gernades. It was a great place while it lasted.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

Recon we gotta find another place?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant remember how to spell everyones name I'll just post it here.
> Unless something very drastic happens , we had our last Keebsmudfest at that property. I had grown very fond of the place due to it had a lil of everything. Shooting, riding, camping, fires, mud, fishing, and far enuff away to not be bothered... even if Matty and Tripod are throwing hand gernades. It was a great place while it lasted.



NO! 

Oh well................... Least we went out with a boom.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Recon we gotta find another place?



Well i have found out that if its any further than 3 miles from Keebs house, we will never see her.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO!
> 
> Oh well................... Least we went out with a boom.



Chris and i are going to miss them million dollar showers.
Wait , that come out wrong


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Recon we gotta find another place?



Youre in charge, must have camping, creek, big enuff to ride and shoot all day. Secluded for our late night mud racing, concerts and fire rings.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i have found out that if its any further than 3 miles from Keebs house, we will never see her.



Simple solution, we just do it at Keebs next year


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Simple solution, we just do it at Keebs next year


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant remember how to spell everyones name I'll just post it here.
> Unless something very drastic happens , we had our last Keebsmudfest at that property. I had grown very fond of the place due to it had a lil of everything. Shooting, riding, camping, fires, mud, fishing, and far enuff away to not be bothered... even if Matty and Tripod are throwing hand gernades. It was a great place while it lasted.


what happened?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hi there.


mudracing101 said:


> Well i have found out that if its any further than 3 miles from Keebs house, we will never see her.


 I'll start saving some of my tax refund for the gatherings..........


mudracing101 said:


> Chris and i are going to miss them million dollar showers.
> Wait , that come out wrong


................... I don't wanna know!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chris and i are going to miss them million dollar showers.
> Wait , that come out wrong


umm, yeah, uh.....


mudracing101 said:


> Youre in charge, must have camping, creek, big enuff to ride and shoot all day. Secluded for our late night mud racing, concerts and fire rings.


KMF is cancelled for next year


mudracing101 said:


>





Keebs said:


> what happened?
> 
> hi there.
> 
> ...



 what she said


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chris and i are going to miss them million dollar showers.
> Wait , that come out wrong






The last one cost Chris a new transmission in his truck. Him and "my friend Jim" just couldn't be controlled.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> KMF is cancelled for next year



Youre Fired!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant remember how to spell everyones name I'll just post it here.
> Unless something very drastic happens , we had our last Keebsmudfest at that property. I had grown very fond of the place due to it had a lil of everything. Shooting, riding, camping, fires, mud, fishing, and far enuff away to not be bothered... even if Matty and Tripod are throwing hand gernades. It was a great place while it lasted.



Well crap! If'n I ever hit the numbers, we will have a place on the Abbeville Hwy, gareeeenteeee


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Youre Fired!!



Phew, thats a relief.  

No joke, Ill keep my ears open.  Maybe the 4 wheeler riding place in worth Co...?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Simple solution, we just do it at Keebs next year





mudracing101 said:


>


I could make *arrangements* but it would all be primitive, no showers, no bathrooms, no creek, but plenty of woods & open land...............


Hornet22 said:


> Well crap! If'n I ever hit the numbers, we will have a place on the Abbeville Hwy, gareeeenteeee


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant remember how to spell everyones name I'll just post it here.
> Unless something very drastic happens , we had our last Keebsmudfest at that property. I had grown very fond of the place due to it had a lil of everything. Shooting, riding, camping, fires, mud, fishing, and far enuff away to not be bothered... even if Matty and Tripod are throwing hand gernades. It was a great place while it lasted.



   

Well Danggg!!! 

Do tell why it's no longer available. I liked that place......even though it was 45 mins to the nearest horsepital and no one was in any shape to drive.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The last one cost Chris a new transmission in his truck. Him and "my friend Jim" just couldn't be controlled.



wait,he took his truck thru the pit? and noone told me?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd do it here, but we don't have all the outdoor amenities we need.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Not secluded enough for me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

H22?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

toot


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Well crap! If'n I ever hit the numbers, we will have a place on the Abbeville Hwy, gareeeenteeee






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Phew, thats a relief.
> 
> No joke, Ill keep my ears open.  Maybe the 4 wheeler riding place in worth Co...?


The one in Worth closed that i knew of, and would they let us blow the place up?????? 


Jeff C. said:


> Well Danggg!!!
> 
> Do tell why it's no longer available. I liked that place......even though it was 45 mins to the nearest horsepital and no one was in any shape to drive.


Never thought of that, its ok, we had a nurse on stand by, or i did anyway



havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait,he took his truck thru the pit? and noone told me?!


NO chevy trans remember, he put it in reverse and parked it. Bam. It didnt have anything to do with that 70 ft singlewide they were pulling either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet rydert is happy to know quack hasnt been late in 30 years





Jeff C. said:


> Well Danggg!!!
> 
> Do tell why it's no longer available. I liked that place......even though it was 45 mins to the nearest horsepital and no one was in any shape to drive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm lookin to upgrade to an RV camper(no pop-up) small-maybe 25', something a little older, but in good shape and lightweight. My truck manual says I can tow 7,000 lbs, but I find that hard to believe. Anyone think an F150 Supercab with a 4.6 L V8 and a 3.55 rear end will handle it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The one in Worth closed that i knew of, and would they let us blow the place up??????
> Never thought of that, its ok, we had a nurse on stand by, or i did anyway
> 
> 
> NO chevy trans remember, he put it in reverse and parked it. Bam. It didnt have anything to do with that 70 ft singlewide they were pulling either.



It very well may be.

I must not have been there for the transmission going pop.  poor h22.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm lookin to upgrade to an RV camper(no pop-up) small-maybe 25', something a little older, but in good shape and lightweight. My truck manual says I can tow 7,000 lbs, but I find that hard to believe. Anyone think an F150 Supercab with a 4.6 L V8 and a 3.55 rear end will handle it?



its a Ford, the 7,000 lbs is was over rated from the factory.  

No joke, It you have a balanced load and not to much weight on the tongue, you can pull more than that.  Those 4.6 are pretty strong little motors.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin Schweety!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its a Ford, the 7,000 lbs is was over rated from the factory.
> 
> No joke, It you have a balanced load and not to much weight on the tongue, you can pull more than that.  Those 4.6 are pretty strong little motors.



It's not so much the motor that determines the towing ability, but the rear end gear from my research. Also, what worries me is stopping it safely. I only have 16" wheels and tires which is where the brakes come into play.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The one in Worth closed that i knew of, and would they let us blow the place up??????
> Never thought of that, its ok, we had a nurse on stand by, or i did anyway
> 
> 
> NO chevy trans remember, he put it in reverse and parked it. Bam. It didnt have anything to do with that 70 ft singlewide they were pulling either.





Jeff C. said:


> I'm lookin to upgrade to an RV camper(no pop-up) small-maybe 25', something a little older, but in good shape and lightweight. My truck manual says I can tow 7,000 lbs, but I find that hard to believe. Anyone think an F150 Supercab with a 4.6 L V8 and a 3.55 rear end will handle it?


We are gonna down size too. Already shopping!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Schweety!


Mronin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It's not so much the motor that determines the towing ability, but the rear end gear from my research. Also, what worries me is stopping it safely. I only have 16" wheels and tires which is where the brakes come into play.



3.55 isnt exactly a high geared rear end.  Pretty low compared to say a 2.83.  As far as brakes, opt for electric brakes on the camper.  That helps ALOT if you can find an older one with that option.  



Then again I am used to folks trying to pull backhoes withe a 1/2 ton truck....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We are gonna down size too. Already shopping!
> 
> Mronin



Downsize? I'm up sizing, but trying to keep it affordable and towable, without tearin my truck up. 

This is what I would like to have, but can't afford one. This is a small one, but I think they make one in a 21' model now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 3.55 isnt exactly a high geared rear end.  Pretty low compared to say a 2.83.  As far as brakes, opt for electric brakes on the camper.  That helps ALOT if you can find an older one with that option.
> 
> 
> 
> Then again I am used to folks trying to pull backhoes withe a 1/2 ton truck....



Yep....I need the trailer brakes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

I've got to reboot, I don't have any sound on youtube.  I have no freaking idea why this computer does that randomly from time to time


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....I need the trailer brakes!



pm sent yo way bro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> pm sent yo way bro



pm receieved, thanks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm lookin to upgrade to an RV camper(no pop-up) small-maybe 25', something a little older, but in good shape and lightweight. My truck manual says I can tow 7,000 lbs, but I find that hard to believe. Anyone think an F150 Supercab with a 4.6 L V8 and a 3.55 rear end will handle it?


Yes, just get a ultralight camper, 18 to 20 feet with trailer brakes and stabilizers. Balance the load and let the trailer help stop you.


Jeff C. said:


> Yep....I need the trailer brakes!


If it wasnt raining i had that 34 footer of mine almost stopping the truck by itself


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

off to run some errands, yall behave


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> off to run some errands, yall behave


didn't think they let you out of the building until 5:30.........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes, just get a ultralight camper, 18 to 20 feet with trailer brakes and stabilizers. Balance the load and let the trailer help stop you.
> If it wasnt raining i had that 34 footer of mine almost stopping the truck by itself


 check your messages, please..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> off to run some errands, yall behave


Get me some money from the bank too.


Keebs said:


> check your messages, please..........



pm returned


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Downsize? I'm up sizing, but trying to keep it affordable and towable, without tearin my truck up.
> 
> This is what I would like to have, but can't afford one. This is a small one, but I think they make one in a 21' model now.



Them look nice. If we get 3 they should give us a discount


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

Moving around this mornin is slow with all the ackes and pains go ahead someone say something about old age 

Actually feel pretty good and need to get dressed and make a smoke and beer run while it's cool mostly so I can shoot something with the camera to post up  








Jeff C. said:


> I'm lookin to upgrade to an RV camper(no pop-up) small-maybe 25', something a little older, but in good shape and lightweight. My truck manual says I can tow 7,000 lbs, but I find that hard to believe. Anyone think an F150 Supercab with a 4.6 L V8 and a 3.55 rear end will handle it?



Might be pushin it a bit with a 25 footer but 18 to 20 shouldn't be a problem with the trailer brakes. You will probably lose 3 to 5mpg at least. Iffin it's a manuel tranny get ready to use all them gears on the hills and watch the tach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes, just get a ultralight camper, 18 to 20 feet with trailer brakes and stabilizers. Balance the load and let the trailer help stop you.
> If it wasnt raining i had that 34 footer of mine almost stopping the truck by itself





Hoping I can go 21-23' with ultralight and brakes.  Need that little extra space for Jag.



mudracing101 said:


> Them look nice. If we get 3 they should give us a discount



Hmmmmmmm........good idea! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Moving around this mornin is slow with all the ackes and pains go ahead someone say something about old age
> 
> Actually feel pretty good and need to get dressed and make a smoke and beer run while it's cool mostly so I can shoot something with the camera to post up
> 
> ...



I've got an automatic, but pulling in the hills will definitely be something to consider as opposed to traveling South of here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey!


look@u!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> didn't think they let you out of the building until 5:30.........


Only on Fridays or to pay the car payment.  I dont get ut these 4 walls very often 


mudracing101 said:


> Get me some money from the bank too.
> 
> 
> pm returned



I can give you my 2 cents


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hoping I can go 21-23' with ultralight and brakes.  Need that little extra space for Jag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might want to consider a trany cooler if you figure on being in the hills? A little spendy to start with but cheaper then a new trany.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

Hold down the fort " I'll be back baby!!""


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

crap


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hold down the fort " I'll be back baby!!""


threat or promise........... 


hdm03 said:


> crap


little late, huh?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

Mornin` folks...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks...


 Hiya Nic!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hoping I can go 21-23' with ultralight and brakes.  Need that little extra space for Jag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


23'............ uhmmmmm  get a new truck Jeff.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Only on Fridays or to pay the car payment.  I dont get ut these 4 walls very often
> 
> 
> I can give you my 2 cents


Yeah but that is worthless



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hold down the fort " I'll be back baby!!""


Bye



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks...


Morning Nic


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You might want to consider a trany cooler if you figure on being in the hills? A little spendy to start with but cheaper then a new trany.



Yessir.....already been thinking about it. I've got the towing pkg which included an oversize radiator, seems like a  transmission cooler would have been a feature of a towing pkg., but wasn't.



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks...



Mornin Nic!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 25, 2014)

Morning all, make it a good one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks...



Good Mornin Sunshine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning all, make it a good one.



Mornin! 
Friday=Always good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

Lazy dog days. Life is good but I`m about ready for some 20 degree weather.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning all, make it a good one.



Morning Karen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning all, make it a good one.



You too, Karen!



Nicodemus said:


> Lazy dog days. Life is good but I`m about ready for some 20 degree weather.



Not quite ready for 20's just yet, don't wanna skip those 60* flannel shirt daytime highs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

... what a morning..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Lazy dog days. Life is good but I`m about ready for some 20 degree weather.


No.


Jeff C. said:


> You too, Karen!
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite ready for 20's just yet, don't wanna skip those 60* flannel shirt daytime highs.



No.

I like Summertime.
I don't like socks, long pants or long sleeve shirts.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning all, make it a good one.


It's Friday, it's gotta be good!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Friday=Always good.





Nicodemus said:


> Lazy dog days. Life is good but I`m about ready for some 20 degree weather.


Me too, but I'd like to "ease" into it.............


Jeff C. said:


> You too, Karen!
> 
> 
> 
> _*Not quite ready for 20's just yet, don't wanna skip those 60* flannel shirt daytime highs.*_


 oh yeah!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> ... what a morning..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ... what a morning..



Whats a matter??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Whats a matter??



Murphys law, in full force


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> No.
> ...





Keebs said:


> It's Friday, it's gotta be good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





But think of what cold offers. Collards and smoked hog jowl, dried blackeyes with smoked hog jowl, fried pork chops, cornbread.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

Mornin y'all! I slept in this mornin! Waaayyyy longer than I needed to. I didn't get up til almost 10  I missed 2 bonds while I was snoozing   



Hooked On Quack said:


> "The Heed" got banded . .



 Bout time! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> One mo night !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Don't know why I quoted him. He'll never read back this far. 



mudracing101 said:


> Cant remember how to spell everyones name I'll just post it here.
> Unless something very drastic happens , we had our last Keebsmudfest at that property. I had grown very fond of the place due to it had a lil of everything. Shooting, riding, camping, fires, mud, fishing, and far enuff away to not be bothered... even if Matty and Tripod are throwing hand gernades. It was a great place while it lasted.



So why did it close down?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! I slept in this mornin! Waaayyyy longer than I needed to. I didn't get up til almost 10  I missed 2 bonds while I was snoozing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never did find out. I guess he can't spell Jeff C.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> But think of what cold offers. Collards and smoked hog jowl, dried blackeyes with smoked hog jowl, fried pork chops, cornbread.


You cant eat that any day?



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! I slept in this mornin! Waaayyyy longer than I needed to. I didn't get up til almost 10  I missed 2 bonds while I was snoozing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Crickett.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lawd Crickett. I aint slept till 10 since I was a teenager.

I bet that was NICE.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I never did find out. I guess he can't spell Jeff C.



He can't spell Crickett either or he just didn't wanna include me.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd Crickett. I aint slept till 10 since I was a teenager.
> 
> I bet that was NICE.



No I wish I could say it was. My neck hurts something awful & I think I'm gettin strep throat.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

i don't remember the last time i slept till 8am


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Crickett.



You didn't answer my question.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You cant eat that any day?
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Crickett.



That's what I'z thinkin too. Now I won't eat chilli or soup in da Summer. That's about it.  Well.......... Chilli is bout as close to soup as I like. I aint a soup person at all.No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He can't spell Crickett either or he just didn't wanna include me.





Crickett said:


> No I wish I could say it was. My neck hurts something awful & I think I'm gettin strep throat.



Crickett=


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You didn't answer my question.


pm incoming


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I'z thinkin too. Now I won't eat chilli or soup in da Summer. That's about it.  Well.......... Chilli is bout as close to soup as I like. I aint a soup person at all.No No:



I can eat chilli or soup any day. I love soup and chilli, think i'll eat some chilli and soup at lunch today, great idea


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You cant eat that any day?
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Crickett.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I'z thinkin too. Now I won't eat chilli or soup in da Summer. That's about it.  Well.......... Chilli is bout as close to soup as I like. I aint a soup person at all.No No:





Collards ain`t fit to eat to eat till they had a couple of frosts on em.

All that stuff is better in cold weather. I don`t even cook my notorious chili unless it`s cold.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i don't remember the last time i slept till 8am


There is a difference between sleeping and passed out. Just like the diffence between waing up and coming to.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> pm incoming
> 
> 
> I can eat chilli or soup any day. I love soup and chilli, think i'll eat some chilli and soup at lunch today, great idea



ARE YOU KIDDING ME.


Somebody posted on their FB that the close was temporary.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I'z thinkin too. Now I won't eat chilli or soup in da Summer. That's about it.  Well.......... Chilli is bout as close to soup as I like. I aint a soup person at all.No No:



I'll eat Chili, gumbo, chowder, or soup any time of the year. Just depends on which craving is upon me.
Nic's right about the collards though. The frost "sweetens" them up.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> But think of what cold offers. Collards and smoked hog jowl, dried blackeyes with smoked hog jowl, fried pork chops, cornbread.


No, no, no, it ain't that.............. it's DEER SEASON!!!!!!!!
And HUSH Mud, no comments needed!


Crickett said:


> Don't know why I quoted him. He'll never read back this far.
> 
> So why did it close down?


you are learnin these folks good!
The land is most likely gonna be sold.............. 'bout all I know.......... we'll find somewhere else to go........... maybe.........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I'z thinkin too. Now I won't eat chilli or soup in da Summer. That's about it.  Well.......... Chilli is bout as close to soup as I like. I aint a soup person at all.No No:






mudracing101 said:


> pm incoming
> 
> 
> I can eat chilli or soup any day. I love soup and chilli, think i'll eat some chilli and soup at lunch today, great idea



I only make chili durin the winter months too. Just don't seem right eatin chili when it's almost 90° outside.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I only make chili durin the winter months too. Just don't seem right eatin chili when it's almost 90° outside.


 me too, soup/chili is for cold days, not hot!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

I`m fixin` to make a second plantin` of maters, yellow straightnecks, and mammoth jalapenos. Plus get the dirt ready for collards and mustard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No, no, no, it ain't that.............. it's DEER SEASON!!!!!!!!
> And HUSH Mud, no comments needed!
> 
> you are learnin these folks good!
> The land is most likely gonna be sold.............. 'bout all I know.......... we'll find somewhere else to go........... maybe.........



Thank you Keebs. BUT.



I don't eat collards.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I only make chili durin the winter months too. Just don't seem right eatin chili when it's almost 90° outside.





Keebs said:


> me too, soup/chili is for cold days, not hot!




Yep.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you Keebs. BUT.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat collards.





WHAT?????


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> me too, soup/chili is for cold days, not hot!







Nicodemus said:


> I`m fixin` to make a second plantin` of maters, yellow straightnecks, and mammoth jalapenos. Plus get the dirt ready for collards and mustard.



I planted some of those mammoth jalapeños in buckets this year & they are not very "mammoth" Most of them are turnin out short & round 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't eat collards.



I don't eat collards either


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'll sleep to ten in a minute.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm like Mud and Bammer, i can eat it anytime long as the ac is going.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> There is a difference between sleeping and passed out. Just like the diffence between waing up and coming to.



very good point


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I planted some of those mammoth jalapeños in buckets this year & they are not very "mammoth" Most of them are turnin out short & round
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat collards either



You got the baby mammoths.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

i ready fo lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Collards w/hog jowl and pepper sauce with corn bread!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> WHAT?????



I know.
I'm the only one in the family(and we got a HUGE family) that don't eat em.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll sleep to ten in a minute.



Guess I better enjoy sleeping in cause next week the kiddos go back to school & we all have to get up @ 6am.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

collards = nasty


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you Keebs. BUT.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat collards.


Like I said, I have access to some land, but it is primitive..........
You no eat collards??????? lawd have mercy.......... bless yo heart.


Nicodemus said:


> WHAT?????


 I know, right?


Crickett said:


> I don't eat collards either


 lawd have mercy & bless yo heart too..............


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You got the baby mammoths.







hdm03 said:


> i ready of lunch




I just had breakfast! 



hdm03 said:


> collards = nasty



Yep


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

my heart needs some blessing


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Like I said, I have access to some land, but it is primitive..........
> You no eat collards??????? lawd have mercy.......... bless yo heart.
> 
> I know, right?
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Collards w/hog jowl and pepper sauce with corn bread!!


 I even eat all my greens mixed, I don't care!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> my heart needs some blessing


that ain't ............... oh neva mind............ bless yo heart


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

Primitive? Did I hear primitive??


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

Alright see y'all later! I gotta go to town!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

That`s actually mustard.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Primitive? Did I hear primitive??



She probably means that it's dial up internet and basic cable.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> She probably means that it's dial up internet and basic cable.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

the black eye peas and corn bread look great......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Primitive? Did I hear primitive??





Crickett said:


> Alright see y'all later! I gotta go to town!


Later Gator!


hdm03 said:


> She probably means that it's dial up internet and basic cable.


nope, wide open field, surrounded by woods, no 'lectricty, no plumbing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s actually mustard.



Good God!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME.
> 
> 
> Somebody posted on their FB that the close was temporary.


i'm getting it from the source



rhbama3 said:


> I'll eat Chili, gumbo, chowder, or soup any time of the year. Just depends on which craving is upon me.
> Nic's right about the collards though. The frost "sweetens" them up.






Keebs said:


> No, no, no, it ain't that.............. it's DEER SEASON!!!!!!!!
> And HUSH Mud, no comments needed!






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you Keebs. BUT.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat collards.


I'm sorry.



Jeff C. said:


> I'm like Mud and Bammer, i can eat it anytime long as the ac is going.






hdm03 said:


> i ready fo lunch


Me too.


Crickett said:


> Alright see y'all later! I gotta go to town!


Bye


Keebs said:


> Later Gator!
> 
> nope, wide open field, surrounded by woods, no 'lectricty, no plumbing.


gonna go eat some collards at lunch


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey erey buddy


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey erey buddy


Hiya Bobby!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Bobby!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

today is Monday right....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> today is Monday right....


yep!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> today is Monday right....



Nope. I feel tooooo good.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

I had to go bumpster diving...  NOT a good day...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had to go bumpster diving...  NOT a good day...



not even sure what to do with this.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

prayers for the bumpster?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> prayers for the bumpster?



More like prayers for my $80 pair of new shoes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hfh=


Fresh peaches are da bomb!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

hfh = ruined his high heels


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = ruined his high heels



They was my favorite pair to too two 2 tu tu


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Look what I just found  

Unbelievable price and says it has been kept in climate controlled storage since new. The only thing not original is the AC and new referigerator.

Don't think I can tow it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Look what I just found
> 
> Unbelievable price and says it has been kept in climate controlled storage since new. The only thing not original is the AC and new referigerator.
> 
> Don't think I can tow it!





Fun shopping for em aint it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Look what I just found
> 
> Unbelievable price and says it has been kept in climate controlled storage since new. The only thing not original is the AC and new referigerator.
> 
> Don't think I can tow it!



Looks like they are pulling it with an avalanche...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fun shopping for em aint it



Yes indeed!  There was a nice motorcycle for sale also that was priced very low.....maybe that's all their worth, but seems like a mighty low price for that Airstream in the condition it's in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like they are pulling it with an avalanche...



I noticed that. It stated that the dry weight was 5600 lbs with a hitch weight of 700 lbs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed!  There was a nice motorcycle for sale also that was priced very low.....maybe that's all their worth, but seems like a mighty low price for that Airstream in the condition it's in.



Airstream=last forever.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven't even left for town yet! 



Jeff C. said:


> Look what I just found
> 
> Unbelievable price and says it has been kept in climate controlled storage since new. The only thing not original is the AC and new referigerator.
> 
> Don't think I can tow it!



I want an Airstream. Maybe one day I can talk the hubby into buying one!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Lazy dog days. Life is good but I`m about ready for some 20 degree weather.



Here ya go Nic


Jeff also think about what you'll have in the back of your truck? 

Be back in just a minute got a couple of shots of some CUTE BUTTS 

Sorry forgot the pic


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I haven't even left for town yet!
> 
> 
> 
> I want an Airstream. Maybe one day I can talk the hubby into buying one!



I sent an email on this one. The ad was only 2 days old.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Look what I just found
> 
> Unbelievable price and says it has been kept in climate controlled storage since new. The only thing not original is the AC and new referigerator.
> 
> Don't think I can tow it!





I need one just like that, and a couple of acres of land around Apalachicola or Port St. Joe, or anywhere in between.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Here ya go Nic
> 
> 
> Jeff also think about what you'll have in the back of your truck?
> ...



Yeah......I would think I could keep that to a minimum with that camper and put any weight forward of the rear axel of the truck, if so.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I need one just like that, and a couple of acres of land around Apalachicola or Port St. Joe, or anywhere in between.



You gonna need more land than that.
You'll get claustrophobic.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

Man what a BUMMER got stuck in contruction then got to the res and no power from the big wind storm so they was closed then had to turn around go thru it again to get to town  Oh well Chase enjoyed the fact that it was cool enough for him to go for a ride. While sitting in line waiting a flock of Quail flew across the road. guy in front of me also had a dawg but he wasn't interested but ole Chase was especially when this one landed in the truck in front of us. Bad pic but had to shoot thru the windshield


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gonna need more land than that.
> You'll get claustrophobic.





I forgot to add that I want it way out in the national forest, where my only neighbors are rattlesnakes, deer, bears, coons, the occasional panther, possums, and dillers.  

But no more than 10 or 15 miles from the Gulf.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Man what a BUMMER got stuck in contruction then got to the res and no power from the big wind storm so they was closed then had to turn around go thru it again to get to town  Oh well Chase enjoyed the fact that it was cool enough for him to go for a ride. While sitting in line waiting a flock of Quail flew across the road. guy in front of me also had a dawg but he wasn't interested but ole Chase was especially when this one landed in the truck in front of us. Bad pic but had to shoot thru the windshield




Cool!! Is that a scaled quail?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gonna need more land than that.
> You'll get claustrophobic.


Dert would be proud.


Nicodemus said:


> I forgot to add that I want it way out in the national forest, where my only neighbors are rattlesnakes, deer, bears, coons, the occasional panther, possums, and dillers.
> 
> But no more than 10 or 15 miles from the Gulf.



Now that sounds more like it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I forgot to add that I want it way out in the national forest, where my only neighbors are rattlesnakes, deer, bears, coons, the occasional panther, possums, and dillers.
> 
> But no more than 10 or 15 miles from the Gulf.



I could live in it if that were the case!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok for the knuckleheads that's been waiting CUTE BUTTS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Them are some cute butts!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah......I would think I could keep that to a minimum with that camper and put any weight forward of the rear axel of the truck, if so.





Nicodemus said:


> Cool!! Is that a scaled quail?


 
California quail  I think is what they are really called


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> California quail  I think is what they are really called





They a purty thang!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

The Scale Quail is a lot different and we don't have them here. The one in the truck is young and could be a hen not sure.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ok for the knuckleheads that's been waiting CUTE BUTTS


 yep, cute butts!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> They a purty thang!



x2.  like the colors


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice pics, Mike.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

Mu day just slightly improved. My mom and sister came bye with a box of cupcakes and 2 REALLY sweet cards


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mu day just slightly improved. My mom and sister came bye with a box of cupcakes and 2 REALLY sweet cards


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

Seeins this thread is about my gravy talents be back in a bit got some thawin out and some biscutts in the oven


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mu day just slightly improved. My mom and sister came bye with a box of cupcakes and 2 REALLY sweet cards



Shelly don't eat the cards just the cupcakes you cupcake you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mu day just slightly improved. My mom and sister came bye with a box of cupcakes and 2 REALLY sweet cards


Mamas and sisters are good that way.


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Shelly don't eat the cards just the cupcakes you cupcake you


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

hfh = loves sweet cards


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Shelly don't eat the cards just the cupcakes you cupcake you



but there was icing on the cards


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = loves sweet cards



sure do esp. from my mother.  

"From teh day you were born I have loved you and I will love you till my last breathe!  

Happy Birthday baby, mama loves you"

Yeah brother that kinda stuff pulls on my heart strings a little.  I would think it would anyone with a heart


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sure do esp. from my mother.
> 
> "From teh day you were born I have loved you and I will love you till my last breathe!
> 
> ...



I bet you are her favorite daughter!!!


Happy Birthday pumpkin!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sure do esp. from my mother.
> 
> "From teh day you were born I have loved you and I will love you till my last breathe!
> 
> ...


whens yo birfday?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I bet you are her favorite daughter!!!
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday pumpkin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I bet you are her favorite daughter!!!
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday pumpkin!


thank sweety 


Keebs said:


> whens yo birfday?



tomarra


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

When is your birfday


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When is your birfday



i'm guessing tomorrow


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

happy birthday selfie sent........it will tug on your heart strings


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Happy Birfday to you.
Happy Birfday to you.
Happy birfday TOMORROW.
Happy Birfday to you.



Mamas do love their boys. 

Mine just toured a condo today. but proud.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm guessing tomorrow


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Birfday to you.
> Happy Birfday to you.
> Happy birfday TOMORROW.
> Happy Birfday to you.
> ...



how old is he?

I think my mom was glad to see me go


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how old is he?
> 
> I think my mom was glad to see me go



He be 23. Just got his first "real" job.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh lawd. I just realized he was looking at a condo up there close hdm03


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tomarra



now, repeat what Mrs.hawtnet said, but louder!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Birfday to you.
> Happy Birfday to you.
> Happy birfday TOMORROW.
> Happy Birfday to you.
> ...


you & the Mr. is gonna be ~~gasp~~ EMPTY NESTERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh lawd. I just realized he was looking at a condo up there close hdm03



Gwinnett or Forsyth county?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh lawd. I just realized he was looking at a condo up there close hdm03


 don't matter, hdm03 don't come out behind his keyboard, 'member?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> don't matter, hdm03 don't come out behind his keyboard, 'member?



every time i do i get stood up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> now, repeat what Mrs.hawtnet said, but louder!
> 
> you & the Mr. is gonna be ~~gasp~~ EMPTY NESTERS!!!!!!!!


Naw, all his friends treat our house like it's theirs.


hdm03 said:


> Gwinnett or Forsyth county?


Buford


Keebs said:


> don't matter, hdm03 don't come out behind his keyboard, 'member?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

gotcha.....i live north of cumming; but work in the ugly city of lawrenceville


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Gwinnett or Forsyth county?


dont tell him Mrs H..... It is hdm03...


Keebs said:


> don't matter, hdm03 don't come out behind his keyboard, 'member?





hdm03 said:


> every time i do i get stood up


poor fella, Illmake sure Quack gives you one of his special hugs so you feel betters


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

Nugefan stood me up for lunch.......still haven't gotten over that one yet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nugefan stood me up for lunch.......still haven't gotten over that one yet.



Your in Tifton all the time.  You havent ever invited mud, keebs nor myself out to lunch.  I BET mud wont turn down a good meal


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

Fluffy takes 2.5 hour lunches......i don't have time for that.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

I usually take a picnic lunch to the park in Tifton.....it's so beautiful there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Fluffy takes 2.5 hour lunches......i don't have time for that.



He takes 1/2 hour to eat and a 2 hour nap.  You two could cuddle at the park


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm gettin nappy!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He takes 1/2 hour to eat and a 2 hour nap.  You two could cuddle at the park



My arms want reach around him


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gettin nappy!



i'm gettin thirsty


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He takes 1/2 hour to eat and a 2 hour nap.  You two could cuddle at the park



~giggle~


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C.=nap KANG.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

Update: durt has a new phobia


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> My arms want reach around him



Yall could bend knees and just take turns throwin one arm over.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> My arms want reach around him



He could be the big spoon?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> jeff c.=nap kang.



Triple  's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He could be the big spoon?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Triple  's



Shoppin for campers is hard work.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> every time i do i get stood up


bless yo heart............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03=heart has been blessed twiced today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hdm03=heart has been blessed twiced today.



Ill take this chance to self moderate.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill take this chance to self moderate.



can ahead and say it; i won't bandeded you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

I aint neva seen so much self moderation as I have on this forum.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> can ahead and say it; i won't bandeded you



You take one of them orange pills


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

:





hdm03 said:


> can ahead and say it; i won't bandeded you



  Ill pass little fella.  Ill save it for later


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

BTW hdm03, I hope your lawsuit against the hospital in Alabama goes your way.  Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You take one of them orange pills



what the?????   HFH writing skills are rubbing off on me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm back , what i miss????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back , what i miss????????



hdm wants to take you to lunch and spoon with you.. You gotta be the big spoon tho.  he has short arms


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BTW hdm03, I hope your lawsuit against the hospital in Alabama goes your way.  Sorry to hear about your loss



i appreciate your support......i know you are feeling the loss as well; you were always so fond of it


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back , what i miss????????



if you're feeling sensitive today; do not read back


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back , what i miss????????



hdm03 is high.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

incase anyone missed it... Mud goes to lunch around 12.. posted about 245...  He must have slept later today


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm wants to take you to lunch and spoon with you.. You gotta be the big spoon tho.  he has short arms


Did you see his pic on the bike, and i'm the big spoon ya'll cray cray


hdm03 said:


> if you're feeling sensitive today; do not read back


I feel great today, ate some turnip greens , tomato's and okra, mashed taters, fried chicken... and on and on



mrs. hornet22 said:


> hdm03 is high.



Uh oh, just say no.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> incase anyone missed it... Mud goes to lunch around 12.. posted about 245...  He must have slept later today



Nope, got some gifts to my self on ups, been drooling on em, its like christmas up in this place


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope, got some gifts to my self on ups, been drooling on em, its like christmas up in this place



what chu get?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Time is UP!
Time to get this weekend started.


CANNONBALL.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

mud must of received my selfies.........so glad he likes them


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

mud got a new set of AFR heads and an internal balanced stroke assembly.. oh and a manual fuel pump


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!
> Time to get this weekend started.
> 
> 
> CANNONBALL.



Bye!  Tell mistaH22 is said hey; he will without a doubt know what it means


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sure do esp. from my mother.
> 
> "From teh day you were born I have loved you and I will love you till my last breathe!
> 
> ...





I don`t have a heart. I got a thumpin` gizzard.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

I want to go to Alaska one day!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t have a heart. I got a thumpin` gizzard.



yeah, I have no reply.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh, and Happy Birfday tomorrow Boom Boom.
I'll be at the Blast away from a computer on your day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!
> Time to get this weekend started.
> 
> 
> CANNONBALL.


Bye have a good weekend


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud got a new set of AFR heads and an internal balanced stroke assembly.. oh and a manual fuel pump


Youre close, real close, AFR heads are on my list but i'm working on a diff. engine right now.


Nicodemus said:


> I don`t have a heart. I got a thumpin` gizzard.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I want to go to Alaska one day!



why?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah, Happy birthday Leroy!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye have a good weekend
> 
> Youre close, real close, AFR heads are on my list but i'm working on a diff. engine right now.



PICTURES!! or just tell me what ya got.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> why?



Looks like an awesome place.  Just read a story where this dude and his wife rode their Harley from Mississippi to Alaska and back.......man that would be awesome.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, Happy birthday Leroy!!



Thank you.  Ill be celebrating my 3rd year of being 29.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thank you.  Ill be celebrating my 3rd year of being 29.



holy crap.......you are a girl


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!
> Time to get this weekend started.
> 
> 
> CANNONBALL.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I want to go to Alaska one day!





So do I. Hunt, fish, and see some real wilderness. And maybe pick up a little ivory.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Looks like an awesome place.  Just read a story where this dude and his wife rode their Harley from Mississippi to Alaska and back.......man that would be awesome.



LMS grandparents took a trip to Alaska.  They said it was more beautiful there than it is in Tifton.  I dont believe them tho.  Her grandpa always went to Scottland to play golf.  Said the weather there wasnt so nice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

all alone


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

slowest part of the week right here


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

1.5 hours to go


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

or 9 hours and 71 minutes according to the forum clock that i am having a hard time fixin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> or 9 hours and 71 minutes according to the forum clock that i am having a hard time fixin



you need a bigger hammer


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm gettin thirsty



Ain that da truff


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you need a bigger hammer



ummmm.........never mind


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

H22 gonna be 3 drinks behind Mrs H


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thank you.  Ill be celebrating my 3rd year of being 29.



Dang SHELLY you are OLD     Have a GOOD ONE 



29x3  = 87 = OLD 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Dang SHELLY you are OLD     Have a GOOD ONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Iv aged well for 87


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks, Iv aged well for 87



But I'm still better lookin 

Well gota go fuel truck at HIA is late again and both tanks empty and the hummers are knockin on the window and if I step outside theys landing on my shoulder givin me the WHAT FORs plus Ms Rebecca will be home soon and the dishes need cleanin and the house needs vacummed so I got things to do even if it's my birthday there is just no rest for the wicked or even a nice guy like me  Be back soon or BBS as you youngins say


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

crap


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2014)

I gets to leave early!!!!!!!! CANNONBALL!!!!!!!!
oh, Early Happy Birfday, Leroy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bye Ya'll!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2014)

HFH,

Check your p/m please.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok fuel tanks filled, dishes done but if she wants the carpets vacuumed she can do it herself if not she can just kiss my rosey red lips, I'm the KING of this castle 


Oh if you don't hear from me in a few days just figure she read this and dug a hole for me with the tractor don't bother sending flowers she'll probably just feed them to the rabbits


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

I have either 28 minutes till my weekend starts or it's Thursday and almost lunchtime........no wonder Fredw quit


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

Eagle Eye = sending selfies to HFH


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



double crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> or 9 hours and 71 minutes according to the forum clock that i am having a hard time fixin





hdm03 said:


> I have either 28 minutes till my weekend starts or it's Thursday and almost lunchtime........no wonder Fredw quit


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I have either 28 minutes till my weekend starts or it's Thursday and almost lunchtime........no wonder Fredw quit



I know what time it is....

Time for a ROOTBEER FLOAT and a NAP


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Eagle Eye = sending selfies to HFH



hdm03,

 No Selfies BUT you can check your p/m now.  I didn't want to leave you out on this funny one !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> hdm03,
> 
> No Selfies BUT you can check your p/m now.  I didn't want to leave you out on this funny one !!!



Pictures of hdm and quack playin nekked twister????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I know what time it is....
> 
> Time for a ROOTBEER FLOAT and a NAP





Mike,
 I need the nap part because I ate a big FREE lunch at Cheddar's Restaurant this afternoon and I probably won't need any more food until tomorrow around lunch time.

That Lemon Pepper Chicken lunch was some more DELICIOUS too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> hdm03,
> 
> No Selfies BUT you can check your p/m now.  I didn't want to leave you out on this funny one !!!



So I see how I am remembered!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> hdm03,
> 
> No Selfies BUT you can check your p/m now.  I didn't want to leave you out on this funny one !!!



PM received


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2014)

later folks; have a great weekend or a good thursday evening


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So I see how I am remembered!!



You are being remembered...........right now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

C ya HDM have a goodun too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

Reading back is overrated . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

bye keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reading back is overrated . .



there was much reading with little content..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> there was much reading with little content..





Have a good one weekend Louie !! 




Throwing a party for a friend tomorrow, gonna fry up some speckled trout, grouper, red breast, and specks!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have a good one weekend Louie !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mail ran late today so I haven't seen the invite yet.   What time?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The mail ran late today so I haven't seen the invite yet.   What time?





Just a small get together for some folks from Texas.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just a small get together for some folks from Texas.



I've visited there many times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've visited there many times.




Trickyyyyyyy!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

I feel important 12 quest and me


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just a small get together for some folks from Texas.



HFH errr I mean SHELLY's from Texas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2014)

Quack seems to be avoiding some of us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack seems to be avoiding some of us.





I'm here ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack don't do late, ain't been late for work, or a meeting in close to 30 yrs.





Same here, Quack. It was always important to to be at work on time. In my entire career with GPC I was late one time. Started to work on a Monday mornin`, worked that week, and the next Monday mornin`, my electric alarm clock really didn`t go off. Can you imagine showin` up an hour late, your second week on the job and have to tell the boss (who could give me lessons in orneryness) that your alarm clock didn`t go off? 

Ain`t never been so embarrassed in all my life. He just looked right through me and said, " We`ll see, your actions will speak louder than your words. Now, load your butt in the truck, we won`t wait on you again."

That evenin` when I got home, I went to KMart and bought me a windup Big Ben. Still got it to this day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Same here, Quack. It was always important to to be at work on time. In my entire career with GPC I was late one time. Started to work on a Monday mornin`, worked that week, and the next Monday mornin`, my electric alarm clock really didn`t go off. Can you imagine showin` up an hour late, your second week on the job and have to tell the boss (who could give me lessons in orneryness) that your alarm clock didn`t go off?
> 
> Ain`t never been so embarrassed in all my life. He just looked right through me and said, " We`ll see, your actions will speak louder than your words. Now, load your butt in the truck, we won`t wait on you again."
> 
> That evenin` when I got home, I went to KMart and bought me a windup Big Ben. Still got it to this day.





Only time I'm late for anything is if the wife is coming with me. 


I use a battery powered alarm clock.



That dinna ya'll cooked up look mighty fine Nic !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only time I'm late for anything is if the wife is coming with me.
> 
> 
> I use a battery powered alarm clock.
> ...





The shrimp and grits?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only time I'm late for anything is if the wife is coming with me.
> 
> 
> I use a battery powered alarm clock.
> ...



I can vouch for that....you even left KMF early that mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The shrimp and grits?




That too, but I was referring to the greens, peas and kone bread !!  If ya'll ever go to Charleston gimme a holla, we've bout everywhere you can there, and found the BEST skrimp and grits you'll ever eat.  I brought about $100 worth home for friends !! 





Jeff C. said:


> I can vouch for that....you even left KMF early that mornin.






Got home, showered and crashed again !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2014)

I done fell in love with shrimp and grits!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I done fell in love with shrimp and grits!





It's some good stuff!!  They have the Charleston style and another style (can't remember) but they're awesome.  Came real close to duplicating the recipe.


Love some Stripling's jerky, but Laaaaaaawd that stuff is high, ordered ONE lb cost me $36 with shipping..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2014)

Yall gone make me pull some shrimps out of the freezer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall gone make me pull some shrimps out of the freezer.





Getchusum !!!



I bet you gotta good recipe ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall gone make me pull some shrimps out of the freezer.



may have to pull some out myself. Been hankering for some shrimp/crab fettucini anyway.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reading back is overrated . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


>






I knewwwwww betta than listen to you !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

hdm03 done upsot some folks on TP's "practical joke" thread . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm03 done upsot some folks on TP's "practical joke" thread . .




Let me get my eraser and i'll go over there in a few.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Let me get my eraser and i'll go over there in a few.





It was all in harmless fun, one guy just gotta lil bent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm03 done upsot some folks on TP's "practical joke" thread . .





rhbama3 said:


> Let me get my eraser and i'll go over there in a few.





Hooked On Quack said:


> It was all in harmless fun, one guy just gotta lil bent.






POOF !!!   Clean up on aisle 6, nebbermind, Pookie got it!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was all in harmless fun, one guy just gotta lil bent.



I think he took HDM03's humor a little too seriously


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think he took HDM03's humor a little too seriously



I know, but i went with the "poor taste" portion of the R&G as the reason for deletion. Just to head off any future responses.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I knewwwwww betta than listen to you !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think he took HDM03's humor a little too seriously




Yeah, you gotta know the lil fella to love 'em.  






Crickett said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2014)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Same here, Quack. It was always important to to be at work on time. In my entire career with GPC I was late one time. Started to work on a Monday mornin`, worked that week, and the next Monday mornin`, my electric alarm clock really didn`t go off. Can you imagine showin` up an hour late, your second week on the job and have to tell the boss (who could give me lessons in orneryness) that your alarm clock didn`t go off?
> 
> Ain`t never been so embarrassed in all my life. He just looked right through me and said, " We`ll see, your actions will speak louder than your words. Now, load your butt in the truck, we won`t wait on you again."
> 
> That evenin` when I got home, I went to KMart and bought me a windup Big Ben. Still got it to this day.




Nic, I was just razzing Quack yesterday about being late for his meeting of course.  The fact is, I am just like You and Quack because I am never late for any work related activities, appointments of any kind etc.  I guess that I got that from my late Father because he wanted to be early for everything and would refuse to be LATE for anything.  Growing up in a Southern Baptist home setting, my Father also always wanted to be the first person at church too and he said that he didn't want to go if he had to be late.  He also taught me to pay all of my bills on time OR ahead of time and to never be late on paying for anything.  Luckily, I have never been late on any payments throughout my lifetime either.  

I also have a "wind-up" Big Ben clock that I carry with me when I am on the road traveling,  on vacation, and anywhere else when I am not at home.  In fact, when I travel, I have a list that stays in my travel bag that I check off on each trip.  It begins with money, medicines, guns (except when flying), clock, radar detector, customer files, and then it goes to the normal things required for traveling etc. 

Time to get some sleep now and get up early and drive up the to country and check on things in the morning.

Quack, looks like I am leaving it with you for the night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, you gotta know the lil fella to love 'em.


For some reason I don't think he is a lil fella!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> For some reason I don't think he is a lil fella!!






Nobody knows ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2014)

Where's the early mornin crew ?? 



Stopping by the farmers market on the way home, then gotta dig around in the freezer for the fish.


----------



## cramer (Jul 26, 2014)

it's lonely in here
where's the coffee?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's the early mornin crew ??
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping by the farmers market on the way home, then gotta dig around in the freezer for the fish.





cramer said:


> it's lonely in here
> where's the coffee?



Here tote'n coffee


----------



## cramer (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks G
hot and black just like Quack


----------



## cramer (Jul 26, 2014)

seentya eyeballin' the coffee Quack
gitsumbaby


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2014)

cramer said:


> Thanks G
> hot and black just like Quack



hot and black is the way to enjoy coffee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2014)

Happy Saturday Morning to all of you early bird drivelers.

I finally went to sleep at 3 AM so I slept a few extra winks this morning trying to get my beauty sleep.

Gobblin,  I will be glad to drink a cup or three of your coffee because that should help to get me awake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2014)

Moanin.....hot and black will work for me.


----------



## cramer (Jul 26, 2014)

too much booty in da pants
too much booty in da pants












you will thank me later when that song is running threw your head this afternoon


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2014)

Fixin` to step outside and ease off into the woods, do a little plunderin` and lookin`.

Mornin`...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 26, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixin` to step outside and ease off into the woods, do a little plunderin` and lookin`.
> 
> Mornin`...



Watch your step 

mornin coffee's ready and

"I feel good na,na,na,na"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Watch your step
> 
> mornin coffee's ready and
> 
> "I feel good na,na,na,na"



Can you see the sun today?  

Garden is picked and now it is spray chemical time.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can you see the sun today?
> 
> Garden is picked and now it is spray chemical time.



Oh yea GW the clouds and smoke have cleared out winds have died down and temp will be about 85 today but guess it's going back into the 90s this coming week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2014)

Grass cutting.....who'da thunk?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Grass cutting.....who'da thunk?



lunch over and I am right behind you.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2014)

hated to do it, but sevin dust is on the garden, found itty bitty werms in my cucumbers!  now to make some salsa, put up peaches, squash, eggplant & okra, my feed store lady sent home bags of the stuff! (except the peaches, I bought them from my bossman.) Peach butter? Peach jam? Oh & jalapeno jelly? decisions, decisions......... catch ya'll later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2014)

Fish thawin, oh yeah, it's gonna be a good day !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> lunch over and I am right behind you.



Mine is done. Now, if I can just get the Jag to mow the Old Home place while I'm gone the next few days. 



Keebs said:


> hated to do it, but sevin dust is on the garden, found itty bitty werms in my cucumbers!  now to make some salsa, put up peaches, squash, eggplant & okra, my feed store lady sent home bags of the stuff! (except the peaches, I bought them from my bossman.) Peach butter? Peach jam? Oh & jalapeno jelly? decisions, decisions......... catch ya'll later!






Sounds like you are going to be a bizzy bee!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Fish thawin, oh yeah, it's gonna be a good day !!



Fish sounds good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine is done. Now, if I can just get the Jag to mow the Old Home place while I'm gone the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my mowing is done.  seemed to take longer today than normal and it did.  

Am I done for the day?   good question.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2014)

Happy Monday folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2014)

The clock is only 2 days off; I think I have this figured out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> The clock is only 2 days off; I think I have this figured out.



I didn't see you at the Blast today.

But, somebody , a Woody's member did tell me to let him know if I need anything. Anything at all.
NO LIE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my mowing is done.  seemed to take longer today than normal and it did.
> 
> Am I done for the day?   good question.



I thought I was, but I was wrong.

Went up to the barn and the lights wouldn't come on. Then it dawned on me that if there's no lights in the barn, there's no lights in the old home place. 

Sure nuff.....had to throw out all my frozen fish filet's-crappie, redfish, catfish, and sheephead. All my seafood stock, a tad of deer meat,and a few other homemade stocks.

Fortunately, it wasn't full of food and I had my shrimp in my freezer here.

None the less.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2014)

mrs hawtnet twotwo!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mrs hawtnet twotwo!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought I was, but I was wrong.
> 
> Went up to the barn and the lights wouldn't come on. Then it dawned on me that if there's no lights in the barn, there's no lights in the old home place.
> 
> ...





Man, I hate to hear that. My old freezer is a tickin` time bomb that could stop at any time. It`s at least 32 years old, and is the one The Redhead "gave" me when she found the frozen cottonmouth in it next to her white acre peas. 

I don`t know what all is in there. A couple of hundred lower deer legs hoofs and all, a bunch of deerskins, at least a dozen diamondbacks, between 30 and 40 canebrakes, a few copperheads and cottonmouths, a bobcat, some gray foxes, couple of beaver, an otter, couple of ducks, and only God knows what else. If that thing dies, a mess will be had....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like you are going to be a bizzy bee!


Wwweeeeeeedoggies, you ain't kidding, got peaches done, squash stewed, gotta bag it & freeze it, got bell peppers bagged & in the freezer, got okra cut up & ready to cook tonight, now I still gotta make salsa, cut up the egg plant & figure out what I wanna do with the jalapeno peppers.............


Jeff C. said:


> I thought I was, but I was wrong.
> 
> Went up to the barn and the lights wouldn't come on. Then it dawned on me that if there's no lights in the barn, there's no lights in the old home place.
> 
> ...


 dang, just dang.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't see you at the Blast today.
> 
> But, somebody , a Woody's member did tell me to let him know if I need anything. Anything at all.
> NO LIE.


now who could that have been????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Man, I hate to hear that. My old freezer is a tickin` time bomb that could stop at any time. It`s at least 32 years old, and is the one The Redhead "gave" me when she found the frozen cottonmouth in it next to her white acre peas.
> 
> I don`t know what all is in there. A couple of hundred lower deer legs hoofs and all, a bunch of deerskins, at least a dozen diamondbacks, between 30 and 40 canebrakes, a few copperheads and cottonmouths, a bobcat, some gray foxes, couple of beaver, an otter, couple of ducks, and only God knows what else. If that thing dies, a mess will be had....


 time to get busy doing something with all that *stuff* ain't it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Had to go light the grill and change a lightbulb. 

Thing about that lightbulb though, it was 12 yrs old. I put it in that overhead fixture when I built this house. Can't believe it lasted that long being a halogen.



Nicodemus said:


> Man, I hate to hear that. My old freezer is a tickin` time bomb that could stop at any time. It`s at least 32 years old, and is the one The Redhead "gave" me when she found the frozen cottonmouth in it next to her white acre peas.
> 
> I don`t know what all is in there. A couple of hundred lower deer legs hoofs and all, a bunch of deerskins, at least a dozen diamondbacks, between 30 and 40 canebrakes, a few copperheads and cottonmouths, a bobcat, some gray foxes, couple of beaver, an otter, couple of ducks, and only God knows what else. If that thing dies, a mess will be had....



Whoooowee!!!! That thing would stank to High Heaven if it goes out.  Hope you don't lose it before you get all done with everthing. 

Yeah.....it ain't the first time I've lost stuff up there. My sister pays the electric bill on that house, she's 2 hrs away just outside of Athens and has let one or two slip by a couple of times. I'm not putting anything back in it. 

Now on the flipside of the negative, there is a positive. I _have_ to go fishing to restock my fish supply 



Keebs said:


> Wwweeeeeeedoggies, you ain't kidding, got peaches done, squash stewed, gotta bag it & freeze it, got bell peppers bagged & in the freezer, got okra cut up & ready to cook tonight, now I still gotta make salsa, cut up the egg plant & figure out what I wanna do with the jalapeno peppers.............
> 
> dang, just dang.



MizT made some good-n-hot fresh salsa yesterday. Pickle some, put some in the pepper jelly, roast some for chipotle, etc. Thank you very much!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2014)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.



Evenin, Pops!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.



evening KyDawg   

how are the chickens and goats doing?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT made some good-n-hot fresh salsa yesterday. Pickle some, put some in the pepper jelly, roast some for chipotle, etc. Thank you very much!


 you read my mind......... except for the chipotle, didn't think of that one....... 


KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.


 evenin Charlie!


gobbleinwoods said:


> evening KyDawg
> 
> how are the chickens and goats doing?


Hiya Gobble........ wanna lend me a hand wiff these peppers?
ok, back to it...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you read my mind......... except for the chipotle, didn't think of that one.......
> 
> evenin Charlie!
> 
> ...



Just roast them, preferably on an open flame, dry, then grind to powder......waalaa....chipotle powder or flakes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2014)

Got to see some of my old time WOW's today. Hate I missed Tomboy Boots. Dang it. Love that girl.  But, these girls are pretty SPECIAL!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got to see some of my old time WOW's today. Hate I missed Tomboy Boots. Dang it. Love that girl.  But, these girls are pretty SPECIAL!



Well I'll be danged!! Look at all them purty gals!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got to see some of my old time WOW's today. Hate I missed Tomboy Boots. Dang it. Love that girl.  But, these girls are pretty SPECIAL!


 That's First Class WOW's right there!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought I was, but I was wrong.
> 
> Went up to the barn and the lights wouldn't come on. Then it dawned on me that if there's no lights in the barn, there's no lights in the old home place.
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Man, I hate to hear that. My old freezer is a tickin` time bomb that could stop at any time. It`s at least 32 years old, and is the one The Redhead "gave" me when she found the frozen cottonmouth in it next to her white acre peas.
> 
> I don`t know what all is in there. A couple of hundred lower deer legs hoofs and all, a bunch of deerskins, at least a dozen diamondbacks, between 30 and 40 canebrakes, a few copperheads and cottonmouths, a bobcat, some gray foxes, couple of beaver, an otter, couple of ducks, and only God knows what else. If that thing dies, a mess will be had....


Nic, most new freezers come with a temp alarm. However, you can find plenty of them online that you just stick the probe inside andif the temp gets above 15 degree's, it will alarm. Nice to have when you don't trust your freezer.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got to see some of my old time WOW's today. Hate I missed Tomboy Boots. Dang it. Love that girl.  But, these girls are pretty SPECIAL!





Keebs said:


> That's First Class WOW's right there!


Yes, ma'am!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you read my mind......... except for the chipotle, didn't think of that one.......
> 
> evenin Charlie!
> 
> ...



Yeah my peppers aren't doing very well this year.   Luckily I had a bumper crop last year and still have bags cut up in the freezer.

Well it is a 





and the coffee is brewed and ready


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2014)

Mornin gobble.....coffee is good, and it's also a travel Sunday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobble.....coffee is good, and it's also a travel Sunday.



Where is the gps set for?

I have a bunch of small tasks to get out of the way.   Not starting on a big job, which there are several, if I can help it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where is the gps set for?
> 
> I have a bunch of small tasks to get out of the way.   Not starting on a big job, which there are several, if I can help it.



Texas, Houston this evening and work tomorrow, head to  Corpus Christi tomorrow night for work Tuesday, then head to San Antonio Tuesday night when we're done to fly home Wednesday.


----------



## cramer (Jul 27, 2014)

mornin' folks
whew - that coffee's hot this morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where is the gps set for?
> 
> I have a bunch of small tasks to get out of the way.   Not starting on a big job, which there are several, if I can help it.








Jeff C. said:


> Texas, Houston this evening and work tomorrow, head to  Corpus Christi tomorrow night for work Tuesday, then head to San Antonio Tuesday night when we're done to fly home Wednesday.




Happy Sunday Morning to you Gobblin and Chief.

Gobblin and Jeff, if you two guys get any more busier, I am going to have to start drinking three of those 5-hour energy drinks a day just to keep up with your work schedules.  Ya'll are making me feel tired just trying to find you two located on my GPS gismo.  

Jeff, would you give my Texas Sweetie a big hug from me while you are down in the Houston area on this trip?  Have a safe trip and come back soon.








ps:  I did get a couple of hours extra sleep on behalf of you two this morning, so both of you should feel very energetic this morning.  Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as it is helping to keep my rear in gear today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2014)

Time to spray some more glycol.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2014)

Morning you early birds


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2014)

morning Labs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Sunday Morning to you Gobblin and Chief.
> 
> Gobblin and Jeff, if you two guys get any more busier, I am going to have to start drinking three of those 5-hour energy drinks a day just to keep up with your work schedules.  Ya'll are making me feel tired just trying to find you two located on my GPS gismo.
> 
> ...



If I had time I sure would Mike. I'll get in there in time to go have some dinner and a couple of cold beverages, go to my room and watch some tv, and fall asleep. I will wake up in the morning, got to work and hit the ground running from 9:00 am until about 11:30 pm. Then get on a tour bus and ride/sleep (after another couple of cold beverages) to Corpus Christi in time to go to my room, shower, go back to bed for a few more winks and get up and do it again. Then I will get back on that tour bus and ride to San Antonio while having several more cold beverages until I get to my room and catch some much needed winks before getting back up and going to airport to fly home on Wednesday.

Then I've got 2 weeks off  before I do it again for several weeks straight. 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning you early birds



Morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2014)

Mannn.....I just got my old pc back up and running after about 3 yrs disconnected from internet. Moved to another room and had no connection. 

Recently had at&t out here because I kept losing connection. Turned out it was down the road somewhere and it was repaired. While he was here I got him to check out why I wasn't receiving internet in that particular room. Turns out that line was being filtered in box on outside of house (no internet), he disconnected from filter and I then had internet.

I just moved my modem and router back to that room and plugged that ol obsolete jalopy in. It is so outdated that having to download 3 yrs of updates is causing it to be so slow that I can't even get on gon. 

I restarted it 10 mins ago, I wonder if it is done?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2014)

Update on the antique pc progress:

Update 1 of 12 is being installed 30 mins after restarting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Update on the antique pc progress:
> 
> Update 1 of 12 is being installed 30 mins after restarting.



It might be finished when you return Wed.  face palm:

Yesterday I found a bird's nest on the front porch.  Trying to get a pic but the morning dove keeps flying off when I crack the door open.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Update on the antique pc progress:
> 
> Update 1 of 12 is being installed 30 mins after restarting.



Might just as well take a nap while you wait


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2014)

I SPOTS ya GW   Got this little one yesterday morning


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning you early birds



What an absolutely beautiful bird!!! 









Did you kill it for breakfast?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I SPOTS ya GW   Got this little one yesterday morning



Awww! We had one out in the woods beside the house the other night. Never did see the Mama but we knew she had to be close by. I was grilling steaks so I couldn't come in to get my camera.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Afternoon Crikit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2014)

Update on the updates: 4 of 12


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2014)

Quack in da house!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack in da house!





Sup travelin man ??  




Burnt up some fish yesterday, my thermometer didn't work.  Cooked a ton of redbreast and speck trout fillets.  Had a great time with some good friends !!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack in da house!


 he must be reading back........

Iz movin slow taday........... my back is stove up from standing so much yesterday, still got egg plant to cook and figure out what I wanna do with the peppers............ Chief, it's too hot to fire up the grill to roast them, how hard is it to do in the oven? do I "blacken" them and let them dry out or what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sup travelin man ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not much Quackbro.....just waiting to head to the airport.

Burnt it up? 



Keebs said:


> he must be reading back........
> 
> Iz movin slow taday........... my back is stove up from standing so much yesterday, still got egg plant to cook and figure out what I wanna do with the peppers............ Chief, it's too hot to fire up the grill to roast them, how hard is it to do in the oven? do I "blacken" them and let them dry out or what?



Actually they should be smoked over real low heat for true chipotle's Keebs.....sorry! Shoot pickle them babies, I go through them like candy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> he must be reading back........
> 
> Iz movin slow taday........... my back is stove up from standing so much yesterday, still got egg plant to cook and figure out what I wanna do with the peppers............ Chief, it's too hot to fire up the grill to roast them, how hard is it to do in the oven? do I "blacken" them and let them dry out or what?





You need a visit from MMM ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2014)

When do you go back to work, Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Not much Quackbro.....just waiting to head to the airport.
> 
> Burnt it up?
> 
> ...





Yeah, grease was too hot on the first batch of fish, thermometer wasn't reading anywhere near right.  Oh well, the rest of 'em came out alright.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Not much Quackbro.....just waiting to head to the airport.
> 
> Burnt it up?
> 
> ...


That's what I'm leaning toward............ just looking thru different pickling recipes now!


Hooked On Quack said:


> You need a visit from MMM ???


 MMM..................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2014)

Daaaaang peanut oil is EXPENSIVE !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, grease was too hot on the first batch of fish, thermometer wasn't reading anywhere near right.  Oh well, the rest of 'em came out alright.



At least you didn't have to throw them out like I did yesterday when I found the power out at the ol homeplace. 



Keebs said:


> That's what I'm leaning toward............ just looking thru different pickling recipes now!
> 
> MMM..................



I imagine you could chop some up and freeze them too. I don't know about drying them out and using for jalapeno pepper flakes....although I don't see why that wouldn't work also. Of course, it would be better if they were red I reckon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaang peanut oil is EXPENSIVE !!!



Sho is! But because of the higher smoke point, they claim you can use it about 3 times before you pitch it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2014)

Well.....time to get ready, catchup with yall on Wednesday afternoon!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> At least you didn't have to throw them out like I did yesterday when I found the power out at the ol homeplace.
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine you could chop some up and freeze them too. I don't know about drying them out and using for jalapeno pepper flakes....although I don't see why that wouldn't work also. Of course, it would be better if they were red I reckon.


 I have some frozen from last year, pull them out, chop & add, works great, just wanted to do something different this year!


Jeff C. said:


> Well.....time to get ready, catchup with yall on Wednesday afternoon!


 safe travels Chief, see ya Wed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> When do you go back to work, Quack?




Monday night Chiefbro, 11 skrait 12 hr nights . .


Then off 8 dayzzzzzz, rented a house in the mountains overlooking the river for Dawn's 50th birthday !!





Keebs said:


> That's what I'm leaning toward............ just looking thru different pickling recipes now!
> 
> MMM..................






Mill's Mobile Massage . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2014)

Just sliced 7 lb of 'cukes for bread and butter pickles.  Should make 9 pints.

Next on the kitchen list  tomatoes.  

Chief O  safe travels.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mill's Mobile Massage . . .


 yes!!  See ya in a couple hours, k?


gobbleinwoods said:


> Just sliced 7 lb of 'cukes for bread and butter pickles.  Should make 9 pints.
> 
> Next on the kitchen list  tomatoes.
> 
> Chief O  safe travels.


 I LOVE bread n butter pickles!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just sliced 7 lb of 'cukes for bread and butter pickles.  Should make 9 pints.
> 
> Next on the kitchen list  tomatoes.
> 
> Chief O  safe travels.





Hope we can hook up in Helen, beer's on me !!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope we can hook up in Helen, beer's on me !!!



In that case...................I can make it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope we can hook up in Helen, beer's on me !!!



I want to come to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> In that case...................I can make it.





KyDawg said:


> I want to come to.





Come ON !!!



Dave some of the best trout I've ever eaten were the one's you cooked at Hamburg !!!



Chawlie, you need to swang by sometime !!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Crikit.



Hey KD! 



Jeff C. said:


> Update on the updates: 4 of 12







Keebs said:


> he must be reading back........
> 
> Iz movin slow taday........... my back is stove up from standing so much yesterday, still got egg plant to cook and figure out what I wanna do with the peppers............ Chief, it's too hot to fire up the grill to roast them, how hard is it to do in the oven? do I "blacken" them and let them dry out or what?



Now Keebs you know Quack don't read back! 



Hope your back feels better! 



Keebs said:


> yes!!  See ya in a couple hours, k?
> 
> I LOVE bread n butter pickles!



You ever had Famous Dave's Bread & Butter Pickles?  They are AWESOME! They have the signature spicy(these are the ones I like) & then they have some called Devil's Spit. Oh my goodness them are HOT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey KD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Crickett + hawt pickles = Hawt Crickett . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett + hawt pickles = Hawt Crickett . .



I varied from the recipe and put some hot pepper flakes in my first batch.   Might just put some more in today's.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You ever had Famous Dave's Bread & Butter Pickles?  They are AWESOME! They have the signature spicy(these are the ones I like) & then they have some called Devil's Spit. Oh my goodness them are HOT





gobbleinwoods said:


> I varied from the recipe and put some hot pepper flakes in my first batch.   Might just put some more in today's.


I have a microwave bread & butter recipe I've been using the last few years that I love.......... welp, I just "re-created" it and sliced up some jalapeno's in it........... heated my mixture only, put all my peppers, onions & cukes in the jar & kept it in hot water while the stuff cooked, poured it up and I'm gonna let it all get marinated good for a few days & see how it turns out!
also, didn't realize I was out of turmeric and low on my mustard & celery seed, got to restock!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2014)

Keebs + cookin/cannin/picklin = never has all the ingredients


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mandy=floatin in da pool All Day Eryday All night long.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh.......... And watching golf.  Double


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs + cookin/cannin/picklin = never has all the ingredients


 do too!  'sides, I googled tumeric & found what I could use instead....... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mandy=floatin in da pool All Day Eryday All night long.


 I ain't made it in da pool yet.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh.......... And watching golf.  Double


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2014)

Mandy + Nascar = sucks


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 27, 2014)

Mandy spun out. Still luv her though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Mandy spun out. Still luv her though.





Yep, all day everyday and all night . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy + Nascar = sucks


 she said golf, not nastycar........ 


lagrangedave said:


> Mandy spun out. Still luv her though.


uhh, wrong thread, Dave! 
 howudoin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2014)

Dave + Julie = Oh myyyyyyyyyyyy . . .


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 27, 2014)

Julie, Julie, Julie do you luv me, Julie, Julie Julie do you care?  Who's Julie?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Julie, Julie, Julie do you luv me, Julie, Julie Julie do you care?  Who's Julie?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Julie, Julie, Julie do you luv me, Julie, Julie Julie do you care?  Who's Julie?





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2014)

Lock er down


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy + Nascar = sucks


I watched it too. 


lagrangedave said:


> Mandy spun out. Still luv her though.


Mandy=spun out all day eryday all night long. 


lagrangedave said:


> Julie, Julie, Julie do you luv me, Julie, Julie Julie do you care?  Who's Julie?


Well now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2014)

oh Lawd. I gotta start a newun.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> oh Lawd. I gotta start a newun.



waiting


----------

